#ubuntu-quality 2013-11-18
<pitti> Good morning
<jibel> Good morning
<jibel> pitti, Good morning
<pitti> bonjour jibel, ça va ?
<jibel> pitti, ça va et toi?
<pitti> jibel: ça va bien ! j'ai eu un week-end calm
<jibel> pitti, me too. Visit to the museum with the kids on Saturday and long walk along the "baie du mont saint michel" yesterday afternoon
<jibel> pitti, I saw you restarted apport, but it's likely that it will fail again because last upload of dpkg removed /usr/sbin/dpkg-divert
<pitti> eh?
<jibel> pitti, in 1.17.0
<pitti> I still have it
<pitti> oh, in -proposed?
<jibel> yes in proposed
<pitti> that sounds like a critical regression
<jibel> Remove update-alternatives, dpkg-divert and dpkg-statoverride
<jibel>     compatibility symlinks under /usr/sbin/.
<pitti> that's fine, but it should still be under /usr/bin/
<jibel> yes of course, I haven't verified
<jibel> but apport uses the absolute path to /usr/sbin/
<pitti> oh
<jibel> pitti, also, the new CI lab has networking issues
<pitti> jibel: thanks for pointoing out
<pitti> jibel: yeah, it's being installing dependencies for an hour; ftpmaster is sloooooooow
<pitti> (or rather, the connection to it)
<jibel> pitti, and all the provisioning of VMs fails because of that :/
<jibel> pitti, I'll ask CI but not sure I'm welcome on this channel anymore :)
<pitti> lol
<jibel> pitti, othe failures, in linuxinfo, I proposed a patch to Debian which has been synced back to Ubuntu
<jibel> pitti, and doxygen fails because gpg sends a warning to stderr
<jibel> pitti, this is because keys are not installed in the testbed
<jibel> pitti, I think I'll install debian-keyring by default
<jibel> there was the same error with pbuilder IIRC
<pitti> argh
<pitti> jibel: fixed dpkg-divert path in apport trunk, I'll do an upload ASAP
<jibel> good to see autopkgtest is sometimes useful :)
<jibel> as expected, I hailed them, no response :/
<pitti> jibel: boost the signal and rotate the frequencies!
<pitti> and divert power from the auxiliary captain's seat heating
<DanChapman> good morning all
<elfy> morning DanChapman
<elfy> I assume you've not got that mail from me yet then :)
<DanChapman> elfy good morning, it would appear not :-(
<DanChapman> I'll see if i can get it sorted today
<elfy> odd
<DanChapman> indeed very odd
<DanChapman> xnox, hey hope you had a good weekend :-) Where can I create bugs for the autopilot tests, do i just file them against the ubiquity package as lp:ubiquity doesn't track bugs? if so could you add an autopilot tag which i can tag them with
<xnox> DanChapman: yes. file bugs only against the ubuntu package, and tag them autopilot (as otherwise they will be hard to find in the bug flood there)
<DanChapman> xnox, excellent, thanks.
<slickymaster> good morning all
<slickymaster> balloons: ping
<DanChapman> morning slickymaster o/
<slickymaster> hi DanChapman, how are you?
<DanChapman> slickymaster, i'm great thanks :-) yourself?
<slickymaster> great also DanChapman, thanks
<balloons> slickymaster, did you ping sometime this morning?
<slickymaster> hi balloons, yes
<slickymaster> balloons: it concerns https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xubuntu-docs/+bug/1251332,
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1251332 in xubuntu-docs (Ubuntu) "Use of gksudo in Chapter 7. Printing and Scanning" [Undecided,New]
<slickymaster> balloons: after some digging around, what I was able to find out is that there's no proposed replacement for either gksu nor for gksudo in Ubuntu. Apparently what is being advised is the use of pkexec, which is not a graphical frontend for sudo but a graphical frontend for PolicyKit.
<slickymaster> balloons:  so, IMO, that's leave us with two choices, regarding it, either we instruct users to install gksu in their system or we advise them to run sudo -i in a terminal in order to get a root prompt and then launch whatever graphical application needed
<slickymaster> balloons: after discussing it with knome we felt like I should ask you what you think?
<balloons> slickymaster, I discussed this with elfy a bit as well. You are correct in that there is no direct replacement, but the consensus seemed to be use sudo
<elfy> -i
<slickymaster> hi elfy
<elfy> hey
<slickymaster> balloons, elfy, so the general idea is to use sudo -i to get to a root prompt and there launch whatever graphical application, right?
<elfy> seems so
<elfy> goes against the grain for many people - after years of them saying no no no - don't use sudo for gui apps
<slickymaster> okie dokie, I'll re-write chapter 7 of xubuntu-docs and will propose a merge
<slickymaster> thanks guys
<cgoldberg> balloons, hey.. did you see my Ubuntu Touch Core Apps video?  it's pretty neat:  http://coreygoldberg.blogspot.com/2013/11/gource-visualization-of-ubuntu-touch.html
<balloons> cgoldberg, ohh a fresh one.. nice!
<balloons> slickymaster, elfy yep.. heh..
<cgoldberg> it's all the core apps together.
<balloons> cgoldberg, OHH.. I get it now
<balloons> all at once
<cgoldberg> yup
<elopio> good morning!
<cgoldberg> hey elopio
<elopio> hey balloons, the delete list item fix landed yesterday.
<elopio> balloons: I'll need more info about the tabs not being open by name. Why do they don't have an objectName set?
<elopio> cgoldberg: hello.
<balloons> elopio, hello!
<balloons> elopio, they aren't set with an object name because they are dynamically generated  I believe
<balloons> specifically we're talking about rss reader. a tab is made for each topic? after you make it
<elopio> balloons: yes, I get that. But I would hope even for dynamically generated tabs to be added with an objectName. Even like objectName='londonTab' would help.
<elopio> balloons: if it's failing currently in trunk, I can check in the evening.
<balloons> elopio, let me know when you take a look and I'll have a look again. I didn't want to rush into filing a bug on it till I got your opinion
<balloons> perhaps there is something we can do in the qml, etc...
<elopio> balloons: ok, after lunch I hope to get some time.
<elopio> now I'm trying to merge all the SDK branches from two weeks ago.
<cking> any idea why I'm seeing each article twice on http://qa.ubuntu.com ?
<balloons> cking, that seems to creep up a lot
 * elfy didn't even know that page 
<cking> balloons, it's certainly a little weird, bit ironic really
<balloons> I believe it's just my feed that does it
<elfy> cking: seems like a good idea to me - I have trouble getting anyone to take any notice of what I say :)
 * elfy starts sending mails twice :p
 * balloons switched the feed settings again
<balloons> how's it look now?
<cking> balloons, yay, fixed :-) thanks
<slickymaster> bbl
<balloons> elfy, lol @ sending duplicate mails
<balloons> I'll judge the response and then possibly send again if it's not good enough, lol
<elfy> :D
<dkessel> good evening
<balloons> dkessel, evening to you
<dkessel> today is inofficial lubuntu qa evening ;)
<balloons> dkessel, ohh nice..
<balloons> what's on the agenda?
<balloons> dkessel, you going to be able to make any vUDS sessions?
<dkessel> balloons, package testing - the qa tracker tests are sooo empty...
<dkessel> balloons, no i won't... have to work
<elfy> same here dkessel
<elfy> though I was expecting to not be, but got called in
<balloons> dkessel, ahh gotcha
<balloons> yea, it's so hard to find a time for everyone, because we are all across the world
<dkessel> elfy, well I did not take a day off, which I would have to...
 * balloons waves to doug5 
 * dkessel looks up testdrive bugs... searches "UI unresponsive after clicking save button in settings"
<doug5> balloons, hello! sorry man, still bit busy :(
<balloons> doug5, no worries at all. I think between the two mp's we've done we have a quasi working solution. I have a quick patch to make to file manager, then onto calendar :-)
<balloons> it
<doug5> balloons, ahah I link "quasi" working solution :)
<doug5> *like
<balloons> doug5, very technical wording :-)
<dkessel> anybody using testdrive, feel free to confirm bug 1252402 ;)
<ubot5> bug 1252402 in testdrive (Ubuntu) "testdrive UI becomes unresponsive after saving settings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1252402
<senan> balloons,hi
<balloons> senan, hello
<senan> balloons, is there any way to disable autocomplete in gtkfilechooserentry
<balloons> dkessel, I can try on trusty.. oO you are on trusty too :-)
<senan> balloons, when I type /home, it will complete /home/senan
<balloons> senan, ahh ok I understand what you mean
<balloons> I know at one point we simply overwrote the text completely and typed in our own full path
<senan> assertion will fail there..what I type is not equal to what I get
<DanChapman> senan just do self.mouse.press_and_release('Delete') at the end of typing
<DanChapman> :-)
<balloons> ^^ even better than what I was going to propose
<senan> DanChapman, I thought you are offline
<balloons> dkessel, for me I didn't even have to sync. just open settings and hit save. don't even change anything
<senan> :)
<balloons> it locks up
<DanChapman> senan ive just got home :-)
<dkessel> balloons, yeah i switched shortly after you asked my if i'm on trusty :)
<dkessel> balloons, "great" :)
<balloons> I wonder if it's giving any output on the command line
<balloons> I also wonder if it's old config issue
<balloons> let me try deleting my config first
<balloons> dkessel, config files are in /etc/testdriverc, ~/.testdriverc and ~/.config/testdrive/testdriverc
<dkessel> ...and it gets stuck configuring the virtualbox machine... once again... :/
<dkessel> balloons, ok i'll try deleting them
<senan> DanChapman, its self.keyboard.press_and_release right
<balloons> DanChapman, ty.. you ready for UDS mate?
<balloons> dkessel, I'm doing the same
<dkessel> i left /etc/testdriverc and deleted the config in ~ ... stays the same
<DanChapman> lol yeah it is senan sorry :-)
<dkessel> terminal output: /usr/bin/testdrive-gtk:190: Warning: /build/buildd/glib2.0-2.38.1/./gobject/gsignal.c:2475: signal 'child-added' is invalid for instance '0x180ac30' of type 'GtkMenu'
<dkessel>   self.appindicator.set_menu(self.app_indicator_menu)
<balloons> dkessel, yep, no change
<balloons> probably could add that terminal output to the report.
<dkessel> balloons, did that
<balloons> dkessel, well jackson will be around in a few most likely.. but you are also free to hack on fixing it I'm sure :-p
<dkessel> nah, i want to get up and running with the lubuntu tests... i have limited time
<DanChapman> balloons, I am indeed. I won't be able to go to many sessions tomorrow as its my little ones 2nd birthday, I plan to make to make the community workflow session and a couple of the later ones. But weds and thurs I'm sorting my timetable now :-)
<jibel> DanChapman, I merged the 2 pending MPs you submitted and fixing pep8 to add autopilot/ to run-pep8 and use the ~same style than the rest of the code.
<balloons> dkessel, ahh.. heh, finding a bug before you even start eh?
<jibel> DanChapman, also, the server that run ubiquity tests is still down, I hope it'll be back soon
<dkessel> balloons, business as usual...
<dkessel> "lubuntu nexus7 session"? =)
<DanChapman> jibel, brilliant thanks :-) yes It will be good to get them running again, so will run-pep8 run when using ./debian/rules clean?
 * DanChapman goes to check for himself :-)
<DanChapman> jibel, not to worry i see it does pyflakes and pep8 :-)
<balloons> hey Noskcaj :-) dkessel and I were just talking about a new bug in testdrive dkessel discovered
<Noskcaj> yeah?
<balloons> https://launchpad.net/bugs/1252402
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1252402 in testdrive (Ubuntu) "testdrive UI becomes unresponsive after saving settings" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<balloons> do you have saucy or you on trusty Noskcaj ?
<Noskcaj> trusty
<balloons> elopio, so if the swipe to delete is landed, I'm wondering why this still fails: https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/use-default-swipe-delete/+merge/191905
<Noskcaj> It might just be the startup freeze bug, which i'm not sure how to fix. Can you leave testdrive open for 2-3 minutes first?
<balloons> Noskcaj, sure.. I'll leave it open for a few mins right now and try
<Noskcaj> You probably would have noticed the startup issue already though
<elopio> balloons: I suppose the latest toolkit is not yet on the image or PPA that test uses.
<elopio> I added a catch explicitly for that case.
<balloons> elopio, ok fair enough..
<dkessel> next bug: 1252421
<ubot5> bug 1252421 in gnumeric (Ubuntu) "application help cannot be opened - yelp is missing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1252421
<balloons> dkessel, http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/gnumeric
<dkessel> balloons, ... yes?
<balloons> dkessel, just thought it would be helpful to see.. indeed yelp doesn't seem to be listed unless it's a depends of depends, etc
<dkessel> maybe it once used evince to display the help... just guessing
<dkessel> i definately like the speed of lubuntu... wow
<dkessel> lol... no i even get an endless apport loop while trying to report a crash bug...
<dkessel> balloons, is it correct to file a bug for "lightdm" if this here fails?: http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/306/builds/55992/testcases/1603/results
<dkessel> it does not tell me the package...
<jibel> DanChapman, it will but currently run-pep8 doesn't scan autopilot, I'll add that once it's pep8 compliant :)
<thomi> jibel: autopilot is pep8 compliant...
 * balloons holds his breath
<balloons> dkessel, yes.. and should it be labeled better?
<dkessel> balloons, probably :)
<jibel> thomi, I should have written autopilot/ . I was talking about autopilot tests of ubiquity not autopilot itself :)
<thomi> jibel: oh, ok then - just making usre :)
<thomi> jibel: that confuses me *all the time* :)
<balloons> dkessel, I changed to just "lightdm
<dkessel> bye-bye thunderbird...
 * dkessel sighs
<dkessel> hm, unsure about the package for bug 1252435
<ubot5> bug 1252435 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "lubuntu: "nexus 7" and "lx games" sessions get stuck, no usable UI" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1252435
<dkessel> three new critical bugs... should i really continue? :D
<balloons> bye bye thunderbird?
<balloons> dkessel, I know lubuntu has a big cycle ahead of them! they are going to be an lts for the first time, that's the goal
<balloons> and the longer term plan is to switch from gtk to qt ;-)
<dkessel> balloons, yes the first LTS... that's actually why i thought i should start testing today...
<dkessel> thunderbird just crashed without a notice...
<dkessel> balloons, I have problems with a testcase: http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/testcases/1619/info
<balloons> ahh.. sounds like a lot of lubuntu specific stuff.. it works for me.. I use it everyday as my cliebt
<balloons> dkessel, sure, what's the issue?
<dkessel> balloons - there is no search box ;) Click on "Search a package" field. Fill in "gedit" and hit enter
<dkessel> A list with search results appears
<elfy> dkessel: if there is a bug with a testcase - report it - noting which testcase ID - I check them - even ones that aren't my responsibility
<dkessel> elfy, ok... against what do i report?
<balloons> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests/+filebug
<dkessel> ok
<dkessel> elfy, nvm ^
<balloons> hehe.. I tried to be fast
<balloons> thanks dkessel !
<elfy> just make sure to actually put the testcase ID or I'll mark it wishlist :D
<dkessel> balloons, or could it be a bug with the software center not having a search option?
<dkessel> that feels like a bug actually...
<balloons> that's a lubuntu specific question so I don't know the answer off the top of my head
<balloons> is phillw about?
<elfy> I'd no know either - nor be able to check quickly - I broke vbox :p
<dkessel> elfy - hmm, I can file my testcase bug as a reminder to check ;)
<elfy> dkessel: file it :)
<balloons> dkessel, file it and mark it as affecting testcases and the package
<balloons> we can sort of which is which and mark the other invalid ;-)(
<dkessel> bug 1252438, there you go
<ubot5> bug 1252438 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "lubuntu software center testcase - no search box" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1252438
<balloons> dkessel, excellent
<dkessel> balloons, unsure about the verification step here: http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/testcases/1601/info
<balloons> which verification step?
<dkessel> "The terminal shows the name "qa-lubuntu"" question: as window title, or as tab title?
<dkessel> balloons ^
<balloons> mm.. indeed, it's ambigious. I'd file something to get that cleaned up
<dkessel> gnome-terminal renames the whole window...
<balloons> dkessel, afaik it should change both, because the window title displays the tab title
<balloons> but I don't use lxterminal
<dkessel> balloons, we got a bug then :)
<balloons> this might be a dual filing again :-)
<dkessel> meh :)
<balloons> it's good to point these out for the lubuntu folks.. they know what they mean, but we don't :-)
<dkessel> ok last bug report for today...
<dkessel> elfy, bug 1252451 with test ID 1601 included ;)
<ubot5> bug 1252451 in lxterminal (Ubuntu) "lxterminal does not change title of window" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1252451
<dkessel> ok thats it for tonight....
<elfy> dkessel: you don't need to ping me with them I'm subscribed to manual testing bugs :)
<elfy> but thanks anyway :)
<dkessel> elfy, alright
<dkessel> good night :)
<elfy> night
<balloons> hello Letozaf_
<Letozaf_> balloons, hi
<Letozaf_> balloons, but is the test_add_remove_feed_and_topic rssreader test failing or is it just because the dashboard is running the old versions ?
<Letozaf_> balloons, http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/
<balloons> Letozaf_, still the old version
<Letozaf_> balloons, oh fine, was worried :P
<balloons> tomorrow fingers crossed the new stuff will hit the dash :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, cool can't wait
<balloons> Letozaf_, what's your improved script to test click apps again?
<Letozaf_> balloons, I copied it here : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6439472/
<Letozaf_> balloons, it's handy for testing on device
<balloons> Letozaf_, ty
<Letozaf_> balloons, yw
#ubuntu-quality 2013-11-19
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> thomi: still online? got a few mins to discuss autopilot property notifications?
<thomi> pitti: yes, and yes :)
<pitti> thomi: still remember, I signed up for investigating whether we can have some textual "property change monitor" in AP so that you can immediately see which properties change when you do stuff
<thomi> yup
<pitti> thomi: I have a PoC in https://code.launchpad.net/~pitti/autopilot-gtk/property-monitor/ which just statically turns this on at startup, and it's working very well
<pitti> I haven't tested it with 10.000 widgets yet, want to measure the overhead; although that's hardly relevant
<pitti> in a real case, I suppose you want to temporarily enable it for some window or even widget group only
<thomi> pitti: can you create a MP that's WIP so I can get an easy diff? I'm so lazy...
<pitti> as otherwise there are a lot of changes
<pitti> thomi: nah, too early
<thomi> heh, ok
<pitti> thomi: so, for GTK it works in general
<pitti> thomi: I also investigated Qt, and there it won't
<pitti> there is no general "property change" signal; properties can specify a signal when they change, but most don't
<thomi> oh :(
<thomi> hmmmm
<thomi> that surprises me
<pitti> and we of course can't poll each widget and each property 10 times a second
<pitti> they are implemented differently in Qt
<pitti> in GObject it's all dynamic, more or less a hashmap and a defined interface (g_set_property, etc.)
<pitti> in Qt it's baked into the class, moc seems to turn property access into direct object member changing
<pitti> and just seems to wire the explicitly specified signals around them
<pitti> so, that's much faster of course, but prevents us from doing things like that
<pitti> thomi: so that's the status of the investigation
<pitti> thomi: now, my question is how to expose that to/in AP; right now the PoC doesn't change any API
<thomi> so... QMetaProperty::notifySignal doesn't exist for most properties?
<pitti> correct, I checked
<thomi> :(
<pitti> thomi: added a summary to https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-t-testing-technologies
<pitti> "only 81 out of the 626 defined widget properties have notifiers, and *none* of QWidget's properties have them, so it's not worth the effort; you would miss almost all of the interesting ones."
<thomi> ugh
<pitti> thomi: so I guess for Qt we need to think about alternatives
<pitti> thomi: but quite frankly, for Qt my personal experience is that it's not that hard to see which property changed, but which widget I'm talking to
<pitti> if you have widget object names, all is well, but if you don't, then clicking through vis is a pain
<pitti> thomi: so for Qt I think the next best thing is to implement search
<thomi> I guess at least search would work for both UI toolkits
<pitti> i. e. search for a string you see in the UI, that should lead you to the corresponding widget
<pitti> yes; it's expensive as you have to traverse the whole widget tree, but that's fine of course
<pitti> right now you have to manually traverse it, which is much more expensive (human-wise) :)
<pitti> thomi: so, for the prop mon, my current idea is:
<pitti> add a "MonitorProperties" method to the D-BUS interface with a boolean (on/off)
<pitti> which would enable/disable the prop monitoring for that widget and all its current and future children
<pitti> then in AP we have to add a method call around that, which checks whether that D-BUS method exists and fails with some "not supported" error if it doesn't
<pitti> or we add that to -qt as well and make it return a D-BUS error; but that would tightly bind the backend and AP versions together, so I think AP needs to get along with the method not existing either way
<thomi> we already expose qt-only extensions, I think we can follow the same pattern for gtk-only extensions
<thomi> but yeah.. that plan sounds OK. I'd like to see support for it in vis as well, because I suspect that's going to be more useful
<pitti> thomi: oh, you mean not just sending the log to stdout, but over D-BUS and show it in vis?
<thomi> indeed
<pitti> thomi: ok, that sounds like another argument then; often stdout is just what you want, much easier to grep and copy&paste from
<pitti> method call argument, I mean
<thomi> right, but 1) what happens when the app you're running is on the phone, and you're on a laptop, and 2) what will you be copy/pasting? Seems like having the widgets show up in vis is going to be a more useful way to get data to your test. finally, i'd rather improve vis as the tool of choice for inspecting apps running under introspection than introduce a second tool
<pitti> thomi: MonitorProperties(u) with 0 = off, 1 = stdout, 2 = dbus?
<pitti> thomi: oh, it's not a second tool, it's the launched app itself which prints it (it's in libap-{qt,gtk}.so)
<pitti> thomi: it's much harder to run viz on a phone than to watch stdout..
<pitti> vis needs to go through X forwarding on your desktop
<thomi> vis would run on your laptop, I'd imagine
<pitti> thomi: you'd grep for property values or widget names, and copy&paste widget paths mostly (or complicated values maybe)
<pitti> thomi: right
<pitti> thomi: I'm not against sending it to vis, to the contrary; but I'd also like a simple stdout monitor
<thomi> yeah, ok
<pitti> so vis would call MonitorProperties(2), or MonitorProperties("signal"), and some other method in AP to enable to stdout would call (1) or ("stdout")
<pitti> enum vs. string, no strong preference
<thomi> string would be my mild preference
<pitti> *nod*
<pitti> thomi: ok, thanks; I'll keep this as a side project (I guess it's not that urgent)
<jibel> Good morning
<pitti> jibel: can you reach d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:808 ?
<pitti> ..."0"
<pitti> jibel: it worked this morning, but seems to have went AWOL about half an hour ago
<jibel> pitti, I was 20min ago
<jibel> let me check
<jibel> pitti, if works.
<jibel> s/if/it
<pitti> hm; /me restarts openvpn
<pitti> still no luck
<jibel> pitti, can you resolve its name? is 10.98 in the routes when the vpn is up? can you ssh to it or another host in the lab?
<pitti> $ host d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci
<pitti> d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci has address 10.98.3.6
 * pitti updates his old IPs in .ssh/config
<pitti> jibel: I can ssh to alderamin, yes
<jibel> pitti, only tachash is unreachable?
<pitti> jibel: I meant, can you reach http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/trusty-adt-python3.3 ?
<jibel> pitti, yes, amd64 failed
<pitti> jibel: whatever tachash is, it pings
<pitti> jibel: I get a "connection was reset" error in firefox
<jibel> tachash = d-jenkins
<pitti> jibel: WTH, it works with wget, but not with firefox
<pitti> ... and now it works again in ffox, too
<pitti> NFC
<pitti> anyway, thanks!
<jibel> pitti, yw, new lab's magic
<jibel> and apparently network is still terribly slow
<sigurd> Hi, im writing for a norwegian technincal magazine. Is there any Norwegian developers for ubuntu mobile apps?
<jibel> pitti, I'll stop apport test on amd64 and re-run it. It downloaded 2.12.6 instead of 2.12.7.
<jibel> I don't know what's going on with the lab :/
<pitti> jibel: ah, thanks;  2.12.6 is indeed broken with dpkg
<pitti> but britney ought to have requested a test for .7, right?
<jibel> pitti, right and that's what has been tested on i386
<jibel> and it takes nearly 1.5h to run the tests instead of 20min
<DanChapman> Good morning all
<DanChapman> jibel, just looking at your pep8 MP. what is the pep8 line length now?, so i can change it, my editor seems to say that the line lengths are ok after running its internal pep8 code insepection.
<pitti> hey DanChapman
<pitti> DanChapman: ah, fighting with this annoying antiquated 79 char limit? :/
<jibel> DanChapman, I think it's the default 79 characters for ubiquity
<pitti> TBH I run most of my tests with --ignore E501
<jibel> xnox, do you confirm? ^
<xnox> jibel: yeah, it's the stock 79.
<jibel> tests/run-pep8 doesn't exclude any rule
<DanChapman> good morning pitti, I am indeed, Wow 79 my editor warns at 120, i'll change that
<DanChapman> jibel, xnox thanks :-)
<pitti> breaking lines at 79 chars makes some stuff really hard to read IMHO
<xnox> pitti: imho 79 is still good for doing split buffer vertically.
<xnox> maybe when I get high-resolution displays..... =)
<pitti> xnox: I agree that it's nice for most stuff, to avoid putting too many constructs into one line
<pitti> but I really hate pointless string splitting just because it makes the line 85 chars or so
<xnox> true.
<pitti> it's harder to read, breaks grep and similar tools, and is error prone
<xnox> hm, my computer doesn't like my usb webcam. let's see if notebook works.
<DanChapman> i thought it had recently been extended in pep8??
<jibel> with 79 I can open 3 editors side by side :)
<pitti> jibel: ah, wazn is back on?
<pitti> jibel: python-glanceclient/amd64 failed again on the dreaded marshalling error on python package import
<pitti> somehow this node is cursed
<DanChapman> jibel, just a quick one when you get a chance https://code.launchpad.net/~dpniel/ubiquity/fix_1252215/+merge/195756 :-)
<DanChapman> xnox, when creating a partition say 200MB when closing the partition dialog it drops to 199MB in the treeview (which there is bug 1164783 for it), but if you actually look in gparted after the install its down to 190MB. Should i expand that current bug or create a new one?
<ubot5> bug 1164783 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "during manual partitioning, the size is off-by-one, this causes unexpected resizing" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1164783
<xnox> DanChapman: there could be a bug in rouding and units.
<xnox> DanChapman: the partitions are rounded up to nearest cillinder and one view is done in base10 and the other view is done in base2.
<xnox> DanChapman: the treeview should match the dialog, sans rounding.
<xnox> DanChapman: so the off by one is a bug. the 200 -> 190 sounds more like base10/base2 conversion.
<DanChapman> xnox, ok thanks that makes more sense, it did seem a rather large difference :-) thanks
<pitti> jibel: for bug 1137763, WDYT about http://paste.ubuntu.com/6442541/ ? does that look like what you had in mind?
<ubot5> bug 1137763 in autopkgtest (Ubuntu) "Add a way to collect test artifacts from the testbed" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1137763
<pitti> (and yay for alioth still being down -- I'm sitting on 14 commits now which I can't push..)
<jibel> pitti, access to ftpmaster is fixed and I brought it back. it is also running dkms tests and it cannot stay offline too long
<jibel> it could be a bug in saucy? kernel or qemu?
<pitti> jibel: ah, thanks; so wazn is still saucy, while the others are precise?
<jibel> pitti, yes it is. I asked to upgrade it from Raring, because raring is EOL in 2 month and it would be a bad timing for an upgrade
<jibel> it's better to do it early in the cycle
<jibel> upgrading to raring while others are on Precise was a mistake IMO
<jibel> DanChapman, Looks good, thanks
<jibel> pitti, Excellent. It's similar to what I did for Firefox which only works because host and guest are the same host. Thanks!
<jibel> grrr "Hash Sum mismatch" again, this network problem in the lab is killing me.
<jibel> pitti, apport failed again, but this time on i386, I'll force the results to pass
<jibel> since it passed on both arch but separately
<pitti> jibel: hm, it already propagated to trusty
<pitti> jibel: I thought the tests passed, but it forgot to send me mail about "jenkins fixed"
<jibel> pitti, uh
<jibel> it didn't send you an email because it never passed
<pitti> jibel: I ripped out the whole AutoFile magic and replaced it with something much simpler to understand and maintain, so I can now say I understand most of what adt-run is doing :)
<jibel> pitti, that's good news, really sad for AutoFile, it was such a nice piece of magic :)
<balloons> morning chilicuil
 * DanChapman waves to balloons
<elfy> balloons: have fun with uds - shall catch up this evening with what's happened
 * balloons waves to DanChapman and elfy 
 * elfy goes back to work 
<chilicuil> morning balloons and everyone =)
<balloons> chilicuil, I'm not on the map :-( http://people.ubuntu.com/~chilicuil/ubuntuqamembers.html
<balloons> nor is nz?
<balloons> looks very cool though
 * elfy wonders who it is that's in London 
<chilicuil> lol balloons it seems the google api also hates you xD, the true is that the script makes the marks from the Time Zone data in lp, so it's far from being exact, not sute if you have a tz configured in you lp account
<balloons> ahh! gotcha
<chilicuil> also, if more than one member is in the same tz it will only print the last one, I know it's really bad as it's now, if you know from a better place from taking initial data I'd like to hear from it
<balloons> right.. timezones make sense.. how else would you have any idea where we are from :-)
<DanChapman> balloons, i will be a little late to the community workflow session, but i will be there asap I want to get in on that session
<balloons> DanChapman, no worries.. Jump in the hangout whenever you pop up :-)
<DanChapman> balloons, will do :-)
<knome> balloons, i'll be around, but not in the hangout itself.
<balloons> participation in any capacity is most appreciated ;-)
<balloons> so ty knome
<knome> np
<knome> balloons, boo for not having the youtube link ready :)
<knome> (i don't like the uds. -page too much, waiting to get rid of that ASAP)
<balloons> knome, the link is up now :-)
 * knome bows
<pitti> jibel: meh, hash sum mismatch again on http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/trusty-adt-apport/21/ARCH=i386,label=adt/console ; worth trying again?
<jibel> pitti, doko uploaded a new gcc and it is retesting the world. I'll check failures afterwards and retrigger what is necessary
<pitti> jibel: ah, ok (not sure apport would trigger on gcc, but let's wait)
<jibel> or force when required
<pitti> jibel: I'm not blocked on it, it already migrated
<pitti> (although it shouldn't really have)
<senan> DanChapman, Hi
<senan> DanChapman, Can you review my code..I just pushed the new changes
<senan> DanChapman, Hello
<balloons> ugh.. what a morning.. how's uds or everyone/
<TheLordOfTime> balloons: apparently people are having issues with the hangouts
<TheLordOfTime> judging from what i've seen in -uds-community-1
<TheLordOfTime> (i'm lurking in prep for the one session i'm showing up in)
<balloons> TheLordOfTime, that's why I was saying ugh, heh
<TheLordOfTime> balloons: heh.
<balloons> I think it's sorted for the merger hangout
<TheLordOfTime> balloons: i think everything will work for me, chrome seems to behave on linux with hangouts :P
<TheLordOfTime> but as the merger hangout is all i'm attending i haven't actually "tested" yet
<elfy> balloons: I should manage to lurk for that one
<balloons> elfy, k
<balloons> hello Letozaf_
<Letozaf_> balloons, hi
<Letozaf_> balloons, I saw the first UDS QA session about roles, the registered one, couldn't make it on time
<balloons> Letozaf_, yea, no worries. Hangout troubles this morning, most everything is in IRC :-)
<balloons> the irc log I should say
<Letozaf_> balloons, yeah saw that
<dkessel> good evening :)
<elfy> hi dkessel
<balloons> ty everyone who came out to the sessions today :-)
<elfy> balloons: useful stuff
<balloons> elfy, glad you thought so
<knome> all was just bollocks
<knome> especially everything those knome and balloons guys said
<knome> :<
<balloons> haha.. it was a crazy day for me.. I'm sure I sounded like a maniac
<knome> it was fine, and the background noise wasn't really *too* bad
<knome> except when some guy laughed near you, but luckily he wasn't having too fun
<balloons> I couldn't decide if inside or outside was better
<knome> is your internet working now?
<elfy> outside is best if you spend your day inside
<knome> it's dangerous to take balloons outside, they will fly far if you lose your grip of them
<knome> aharharhar.
<balloons> I stayed outside mostly
<balloons> but it was windy and I was fearful
#ubuntu-quality 2013-11-20
<DanChapman> good morning all :-)
<Noskcaj> hey DanChapman
<DanChapman> Noskcaj, hey there o/
<pitti> hey DanChapman
<jibel> Good morning
<DanChapman> Hey pitti, and jibel o/
<DanChapman> jibel, what does this mean "Not attempting to fix packaging branch ancestry, missing pristine tar data for version 2.17.1."?? I was going to merge lp:~dpniel/ubiquity/fix_1252215 and got that output :-\
<slickymaster> morning all
<DanChapman> morning slickymaster
<slickymaster> hi DanChapman, and a good one to you, too
<jibel> DanChapman, good morning, how did you get this error. It's usually when you attempt to build a package from a bzr checkout without a tarball I think
<DanChapman> jibel, all I did was bzr merge lp:~dpniel/ubiquity/fix_1252215. And it displayed that message but still merged fine i presumed it was own to the branch version being greater than the latest source package listed in 'bzr tags'
<DanChapman> i used a fresh branch of lp:ubiquity before the merge so I didn't change anything else apart from what was in the MP.
<xnox> DanChapman: that's ok "missing pristine tar..." it's harmless and shouldn't prevent anything.
<DanChapman> xnox, lovely cheers :-)
<xnox> DanChapman: (long story, ubiquity is a native package therefore it has no "upstream" tarballs and bzr-bd isn't smart enough to detect that, and prints pointless warnings)
<DanChapman> xnox oh i see, heh i spent an hour reading through bzr docs and wasn't getting anywhere :-D
<jibel> hey everyone, Ubuntu membership board in 5min in #ubuntu-meeting if you want to support my application :-)
<jibel> pitti, DanChapman xnox ^
<DanChapman> jibel, sure :-)
<pitti> jibel: there now; sorry, was away for a bit
<jibel> pitti, no problem, it hasn't started yet
<jibel> need 1 more member
<balloons> gl jibel :-) Waiting for a quorum eh
<hggdh> jibel: welcome to the Ubuntu Members official team!
<hggdh> (just added you in)
<hggdh> jibel: uff. Finally you did it.
<hggdh> jibel: I am also sorry, I overslept. I wanted to be there for you.
<knome> hey balloons
<balloons> hey knome!
<knome> better connectivity today?
<balloons> we were drooling over your handiwork my friend
<balloons> yes, no coffee shop
<knome> :)
<balloons> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Roadmap/ specifically
<knome> balloons, heh, ta. :)
<balloons> we had a good session this morning
<balloons> I hope this one proves to be the same
<knome> let's hope so
<knome> i'll be hanging around in IRC
<balloons> excellent
<knome> and possibly watching the hangout at some point, if the other session turns out to be not so interesting
<jibel> hggdh, Hey, thank you! Finally I made it \o/
<hggdh> jibel: indeed. I will not ask you "why you have not yet applied" again...
<hggdh> jibel: BTW, you can go and ask for your Ubuntu cloak now on #ubuntu-irc
<knome> stgraber, what's the status on the visual updates for the trackers?
<knome> balloons, i can help with setting up the tracker if my schedule allows
<balloons> knome, I think it's th best option
<balloons> it needs some love.. And I'd like to see it get that love for this and everything else
<knome> :)
<stgraber> knome: I got a few of those done in a local branch but I remember hitting a wall when I was working on it due to what's possible to do from a Drupal block (specifically related to the result submission block). I need to find some more time to go and dig into the Drupal API doc to figure out a way to make it work.
<knome> stgraber, mhm, tell me if you need help with it
<knome> bbiab ->
<balloons> stgraber, we spoke about using the tracker for exploratory testing
<balloons> but there are concerns because of the unneeded structure.. I think folks get lost because of how the site is nested.. In the case of exploratory testing the layout could be much simpler
<balloons> I would rather see the tracker remain the tool of choice for recording this stuff
<balloons> DanChapman, ping
<DanChapman> balloons, pong
<balloons> DanChapman, is this time ok with you? http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/meeting/22063/community-1311-quality-autopilot-image-testing/
<balloons> I should have asked directly.. maybe I did..
<balloons> it's UDS week, everything is jumbled
<DanChapman> balloons, yeah that times fine for me :-) lol i did feel my presence would be needed when i looked through the schedule
<balloons> DanChapman, yes.. indeed, you are a big piece :-)
<DanChapman> balloons, I suppose it would be an idea to fill out the pad a bit before the session
<balloons> DanChapman, well sure, filling out some detail is never a bad thing. You can see I've got a list of questions to answer
<balloons> and we have the old pad to go through and review again
<balloons> there's plenty to discuss
<senan> DanChapman, Hey Dan
<DanChapman> Good evening senan :-)
<senan> DanChapman, Good Eve!!
<senan> DanChapman, I've made some code change and pushed it
<senan> can you please review it
<DanChapman> senan, awesome! i will get to it as soon as I can :-)
<balloons> hello Letozaf_, senan
<Letozaf_> balloons, hello :D
<senan> balloons, Helloooo...
<robotfuel> balloons: ping
#ubuntu-quality 2013-11-21
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> "Jenkins Fixed - trusty-adt-unity-firefox-extension 4"
<pitti> incredible!
<pitti> jibel: ^
<pitti> jibel: but the number of other failures still makes me weep..
<jibel> pitti, does it pass for real? :)
<pitti> jibel: hm, good point -- there's an exception but it still exits with 0
<DanChapman> morning all
<Noskcaj> hey DanChapman
<pitti> jibel: I think the other day you mentioned something about "gpg: requesting key 428D7C01 from hkp server keyserver.ubuntu.com" (which e. g. breaks adt-trusty-crash)
<pitti> jibel: you said installing ubuntu-keyring should help?
<jibel> pitti, yes, debian-keyring
<pitti> oh, that
<pitti> jibel: I'll test adding that to test depends, and upload if it fixes it
<jibel> pitti, when a package does an apt-get source something, gpg generates a warning if the keyring is not installed
<jibel> which is different from the crash error I think
<jibel> pitti, I fixed _something_ and next (or next next depending on when snakefruit pulls source code) run should see 3depict and choreonoid appearing
<jibel> (/me won't tell what something is and hides in shame)
<jibel> pitti, actually I was scanning <release>-proposed/var/lib/apt/lists/...Sources
<jibel> but not all Sources :(
<jibel> they would appear if they were publish-able
<jibel> we'll see with next new package
<pitti> jibel: hmm, run-adt-test -sU crash succeeds here
<pitti> I have ubuntu-keyring installed, but not debian-keyring
<pitti> jibel: ah, silly me, didn't test the -proposed version
<pitti> -Restrictions: needs-root allow-stderr
<pitti> +Restrictions: needs-root
<pitti> there we go
 * pitti puts it back
<pitti> jibel: as email notifications seem to work for the two of us, can we re-enable them for uploaders as well again?
<pitti> jibel: I relayed some failures over IRC, but it'd be better to have proper emails
<jibel> pitti, unless they restored lp credentials on the new server, I cannot
<jibel> I'll verify but it was not done yesterday
<pitti> jibel: argh, so that's it; thanks
<pitti> jibel: crash fix uploaded
<jibel> pitti, and networking is still slow and publishing of new jobs fails with an error 500
<pitti> a.w.e.s.o.m.e.
<jibel> and I feel powerless, I've been asked to not touch anything
<jibel> pitti, so basically the fix for "doesn't trigger on 1rst upload" is 1 character long
<jibel> *
<pitti> jibel: ugh -- I can try to review that huge patch when I have a free week
<pitti> jibel: i. e. you can push it to bzr, but not roll it out?
 * jibel hates 1 character bugs
<pitti> jibel: I find that they often take hours or days to find, and then 5 seconds to fix
<jibel> pitti, I can update adt/britney interface, it is pulled automatically on snakefruit
<jibel> pitti, what I cannot do is fix jenkins in the lab
<pitti> juju deploy ci-lab
<jibel> right, that's the theory :)
<jibel> pitti, FYI I investigated a solution based on pkglab to skip and report uninstallable packages. Now I need to find how to best integrate it with adt-britney
<jibel> because edos-debcheck analyze all the archive which is not what we want and pkglab is interactive
<jibel> so I think I'll generate a script for pkglab each time we calculate the impact set, feed pkglab with it, and skim the output to remove packages that are not installable
<jibel> it must be processed in batch because loading the archive into pkglab is very expensive
<pitti> jibel: ah, haven't tried pkglab yet, but sounds promising
<pitti> jibel: cjwatson set up something like that on the archive server the other day, with yet a different name
<jibel> pitti, the fix worked and 3depict started
<pitti> jibel: ah, it was chdist
<jibel> pitti, ah useful, I didn't know this tool, I always create apt trees manually then use rootdir=
<jibel> I'm on 3depict failure
<slickymaster> morning all
<pitti> jibel: crash/amd64 success, but i386 failed due to installed vs. available kernel version (http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/trusty-adt-crash/5/ARCH=i386,label=adt/console); I'll retry in half a day or so
<pitti> jibel: eek, crash just propagated to trusty; britney failure?
<jibel> pitti, not britney, checking the logs
<jibel> pitti, there is a transient state where result is pass
<jibel> 09:45:05.log:I: [Thu Nov 21 09:46:29 2013] - Collected autopkgtest status for crash_7.0.3-3ubuntu2: RUNNING
<jibel> 10:08:14.log:I: [Thu Nov 21 10:09:43 2013] - Collected autopkgtest status for crash_7.0.3-3ubuntu2: PASS
<jibel> 10:34:13.log:I: [Thu Nov 21 10:36:08 2013] - Collected autopkgtest status for crash_7.0.3-3ubuntu2: FAIL
<pitti> fginther: I wanted to retry dialer-app tests on maguro, but https://code.launchpad.net/~pitti/dialer-app/maguro-tests/+merge/193774/comments/453486 did not actually run on maguro; any idea?
<balloons> jibel, gonna be able to make http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/meeting/22063/community-1311-quality-autopilot-image-testing/?
<jibel> balloons, of course I will, I booked a seat :)
<balloons> jibel, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/76cpjpsnolhdibv2d9as0s29k4?authuser=0&hl=en
<jibel> balloons, thanks
<fginther> pitti, the maguros don't stay up long enough to be reliable in CI due to https://bugs.launchpad.net/phablet-tools/+bug/1249162
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1249162 in android-tools (Ubuntu) "Devices lose adb connection after phablet-flash loop" [Undecided,New]
<pitti> fginther: ah, and tests don't block on an available runner?
<pitti> fginther: thanks for the heads-up
<fginther> pitti, I can manually run you MP and post the results to the MP
<pitti> fginther: but shoudln't they block? otherwise it's way too easy to slip in upgrades like Mir which break on Maguro?
<fginther> pitti, the tests do wait for an available runner, but all of our runners are bricked after a few hours
<fginther> :-(
<pitti> ah
<pitti> fginther: QA lab is a big pile of unhappyness ATM :/
<fginther> don't remind me :-p
<pitti> fginther: it's not that urgent, I was mostly curious how much better or worse the new mir upstream got for these tests
<pitti> as I have some doubts that we actually run all our tests before we land new Mir versions
<fginther> pitti, http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-maguro/3097/
<pitti> fginther: cheers!
<senan> DanChapman,Balloons; Good Eve !!!
<DanChapman> senan just the man! i've just this second branched your updates. How weird :-)
<senan> DanChapman, Great :)
<senan> DanChapman, checking my mails all the time for your review comments ;)
<DanChapman> senan sorry it's taken a while, it vUDS so taking a while to get through things
<senan> DanChapman, thats fine.. no problem :)
<DanChapman> senan, you've deleted everything in the branch again :-S
<DanChapman> senan maybe not hmmm whats happening
<DanChapman> senan ahhh fixed, i was in your branch from last time. heh :-)
<senan> DanChapman, Ohhh
<DanChapman> senan i'm getting 3 failing http://paste.ubuntu.com/6454045/ are they all passing for you?
<senan> DanChapman, yea
<DanChapman> senan right ok, do they pass using autopilot-sandbox-run?
<senan> DanChapman, Sorry power cut here :( ...what is sandbox run
<dkessel> evening
<senan> DanChapman, yea  3 tests are failing when I tried sandbox run
<DanChapman> senan it's part of autopilot. SO instead of 'autopilot run DiskUsageAnalyser' you do 'autopilot-sandbox-run DiskUsageAnalyser' and you don't lose control of your desktop while it runs, if you want to see the display use -X it uses xephyr to display the test running.
<senan> what does that means
<senan> ok
<DanChapman> lol senan right so we need to figure out why they are failing, sandbox run runs the tests alot faster at the speed we should really get on the desktop (but we don't :-( )
<senan> DanChapman, but then why the tests are passing when run normally
<DanChapman> senan they aren't passing normally for me
<senan> DanChapman, here everthing looks good
<senan> DanChapman, got any clue ?
<cgoldberg> DanChapman, you are getting faster speed when running with sandbox-run?
<DanChapman> senan, I'm looking into it
<senan> Yes.. its a lot faster
<DanChapman> cgoldberg, massivley faster ap-gtk has always been dog slow to get going on desktop
<cgoldberg> DanChapman, that's interesting.. is thios on a desktop with X, or with Mir on device?
<DanChapman> cgoldberg desktop with X
<cgoldberg> DanChapman, it just uses Xvfb i believe, so it launches a full X stack for the run.. it shouldn't be any faster.  i'll take a look.. maybe there is something we can add to the default runner from it :)
<dkessel> balloons, is there another qa related session?
<balloons> dkessel, so on your device question, my brain is frazzled I can't remember. I don't believe there is planned support
<balloons> dkessel, you might be interested in this: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/meeting/22113/core-1311-touch-emulator/
<dkessel> balloons, yeah that's what i've heard so far, too...
<senan> yes it users xvfb..when I first tried, i was not able to run because Xvfb was missing
<balloons> there is one session after the plenary which is happeningnow
<balloons> but none are quality specific sessions
<balloons> after that @ 1900 we'll do summaries and I have one to give on everything that happened this week
<dkessel> ok :)
<dkessel> that touch emulator idea sounds good
<DanChapman> cgoldberg, that would be awesome :-) For example asserting a window title on desktop = 0m55.416s and sandbox = 0m2.438s, MASSIVE difference :-)
<senan> DanChapman, for me its 14.502s vs 47.492s
<cgoldberg> either way thats crazy...  need to see why
<cgoldberg> 55 secs is nearly time enpough to make coffee :)
<DanChapman> cgoldberg, this seems to be the problem thats causing the difference http://paste.ubuntu.com/6454287/ it doesnt happen in the sandbox
<DanChapman> balloons, I see one of your work items for ubiquity is docs/video/tutorial added to wiki, once I've finished up the alpha 1 pieces, would it be an idea for me to create a wiki/tutorial about the current tests, or was you just planning to put you autopilot video thingy you did there?
<balloons> DanChapman, you are probably the #1 person to write tutorials, etc for this
<balloons> I wasn't going to just throw the autopilot video at it
<balloons> I planned on doing something specific, but very light and simple, leaving the details in writing
<DanChapman> balloons, well i can take that work item off you if you want, and sort all that out. 1 less item for you as well :-)
<balloons> DanChapman, +1 no complaints from me, thank you!
<balloons> Letozaf_, hello
<balloons> Noskcaj, morning to you!
<Noskcaj> hey balloons
<Letozaf_> balloons, Hi
<balloons> Letozaf_, since you just so happened to be around, and Victor just shared these in our session, heh, I'll point out there's new tests for music :-)  https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bugs?field.tag=needs-autopilot-test
<Letozaf_> balloons, :-) thanks I will take a look and write some :)
<balloons> Noskcaj, what's new in your world my friend? 1 month left of schooling eh?
<Noskcaj> new: linux australia have said they'd give me money to finish my PC. school: A bit less than that, plus term 5, where we play games and call it school
<Noskcaj> Anything interesting happening to you?
<balloons> Noskcaj, that's great news!
<Noskcaj> :)
<balloons> the pc part.. and well, heck, the gaming too
<balloons> Noskcaj, just wrapping up the vUDS stuff here. And DanChapman has me thinking about hackfests again
<Noskcaj> Maybe we should have another testdrive hackfest, with people actually coming
<dkessel> balloons, I was thinking about this the other day... is there any consumable calendar for QA events yet?
 * DanChapman pops his head up
<balloons> dkessel, we chatted briefly about this.. DanChapman mentioned wanting an ical sync
 * dkessel too
<balloons> I like the idea, I just wonder how to make it easy for people to add things
<dkessel> well... google calendars can be shared..
<balloons> most of the new stuff we're talking about will end up on the wiki or something.. I suppose me manually curating a calendar can't be horrid
<balloons> i do it anyway in my own calendar
<balloons> I guess I'll make that part of the plan ;-)
<dkessel> :)
<balloons> Noskcaj, on the testdrive hackfest, yes.. I'd like to see specific folks who are interested come and do a hangout at a specific time
<dkessel> that might make it easier for some to take time off of other stuff in advance...
<balloons> we'd coordinate it beforehand so we can ensure the time works for interested folks
<Noskcaj> yeah
<Noskcaj> I'll be free most of january, other than my MOTU application
<Noskcaj> hey TheDrums
<Noskcaj> oops
<Noskcaj> hey thomi
<Noskcaj> stupid tab button
<knome> the button did nothing wrong, it was a problem between the keyboard and the chair
<dkessel> byebye, got to go. looking forward to hear about future events!
<Noskcaj> knome, I like to be able to blame something other than myself
<DanChapman> balloons, can we embed iframes on the wiki pages?
<knome> i'm just presenting you the facts :)
<balloons> Noskcaj, sounds like a plan
<balloons> DanChapman, I'm not sure
<balloons> you would want to embed it?
<balloons> the calendar I mean?
<balloons> or ?
<DanChapman> balloons, google calendar can be exported as an iframe and it syncs when the calendar updates. I know some wiki's you can embed them, but i can't find anything about it in the help docs :-(
<balloons> DanChapman, ahh.. well I can look after this session
<balloons> or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpOnMoinWikiSyntax
<balloons> or we put it on a page somewhere and link to it.. whatev's
<balloons> the calendar is probably the important piece
<TheDrums> Noskcaj: Howdy.
<robotfuel> balloons: are you around?
#ubuntu-quality 2013-11-22
<balloons> robotfuel, pong
<robotfuel> elopio: help me out thanks
<robotfuel> balloons: ^
<balloons> go elopio :-)
<phillw> hi balloons how did vUDS go?
<balloons> phillw, good
<balloons> tiring as usual
<phillw> good to hear, hopefully I'll catch up with the sessions on you-tube over the weekend.
<phillw> balloons: do you have time for a quick pm?
<balloons> i'm in the middle of helping wifey, so I'm afraid not, but leave it and I'll reply :-)
<phillw> okies. no worries... you about tomorrow?
<DanChapman> good morning all
<elfy> hi DanChapman
<DanChapman> hey there elfy o/
<elfy> nice sessions - I think ... not had time to listen properly :)
 * elfy has DanChapman written on a piece of paper - need to talk to you - when's the best time? other than today - working till 5 :)
<DanChapman> elfy yes it was a good few days. Anytime i'm online is usually good for me :-)
<elfy> ok - maybe one evening ?
<DanChapman> elfy yeah one evening is fine, what is good for you?
<DanChapman> since you have work etc :-)
<elfy> Daughter is out tonight - maybe tonight?
<DanChapman> elfy, thats good for me :-)
 * DanChapman 's @ubuntu email is finally working
<DanChapman> jibel, i see all the services in the lab are running again :-)
<elfy> DanChapman: ok - and excellent
<jibel> DanChapman, Good morning
<jibel> DanChapman, I just saw that too
<elfy> hi jibel
<jibel> DanChapman, and I have access to the machines :)
<jibel> I'll update the jobs today
<jibel> Good morning elfy
<Noskcaj> Listening to the UDS sessions, we really need a "how to use google hangouts" video, plus time to prepare before we go live
<Noskcaj> Also, local recording
<jibel> DanChapman, balloons ubiquity tests are back, I tried Ubuntu and now running flavors. The view on jenkins.qa.u.c has not been created yet.
<DanChapman> jibel, Yay! finally running again :-)
<xnox> jibel: \o/
<balloons> jibel, ty
<balloons> happy friday to everyone
<dkessel> happy friday balloons :)
<elfy> friday? lost a day again
<dkessel> poor elfy
<elfy> balloons: good sessions I think - though I need to listen to them properly :)
<balloons> elfy makes me blinks
<elfy> might mean that the mail to the list makes more sense ...
<pitti> jibel: ah, adt failures slowly resolving.. :)
<pitti> jibel: so you were on 3depict, right?
<jibel> pitti, yeah slowly
<pitti> jibel: crash still fails because there's yet another kernel in -proposed
<jibel> networking is fixed
<pitti> so again a version mismatch; will try again on Monday
<pitti> jibel: yeah, I noticed; *phew*
<jibel> pitti, I was on 3depict but it's too broken, I filed a bug in Debian for the maintainer
<pitti> jibel: ah, good; thanks
<jibel> pitti, there are not only missing deps, but shell syntax error, it calls make before Makefile is even generated
<jibel> there are missing build depends and then it calls the binary without a display but it requires one
<pitti> right, just reading the bug and the maintainer's followup
<jibel> ah he replied, I didn't see he did
<pitti> jibel: I'm replying
<pitti> jibel: meh, d-jenkins now down again, too?
<pitti> jibel: replied
<pitti> jibel: ok, I'll ignore that failure as well then
<pitti> thansk for the bug report
<senan> balloons,DanChapman : Good Evening
<balloons> senan, hello :-)
<DanChapman> senan, hello there :-) o/
<DanChapman> morning balloons o/
<balloons> DanChapman, howdy..
 * DanChapman is setting up his jenkins feeds now its running again :-)
<balloons> yes I saw jibel's note :-0
<senan> DanChapman,balloons; why we are not writing any log files when creating tests ?
<balloons> senan, what do you mean? autopilot will output everything that we're doing during the test
<balloons> autopilot run -v gives you quite a bit more
<DanChapman> senan you can add additional logging if its needed :-)
<jibel> pitti, thanks for replying
<senan> balloons, just asked.. we are logging almost all in xml when creating test in QTP
<DanChapman> evening elfy :-)
<elfy> hi
<elfy> hi DanChapman
<elfy> DanChapman: let me know when you're ready - it could take a little while ;)
<DanChapman> elfy, fire away :-)
<elfy> obviously it's not about manual testing :p
<DanChapman> :-D
<elfy> first - what's the status now with auto image testing - I've seen https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot_ubiquity-devel/
<elfy> but that means nothing to me
<elfy> If I wanted to see Xubuntu results - where are they?
<elfy> has the test got any closer to rebooting an installed image?
<DanChapman> elfy lol well the jenkins server only got back up running today after 2 weeks down. I have some links for running xubuntu tests for you 2 secs....
<elfy> :)
<DanChapman> elfy so there is this one https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/All/job/ubiquity_ap-xubuntu_devel_daily-test_custom_install/ which is failing due to a known ui bug so once thats fixed it should go 'blue'
<elfy> ok
<DanChapman> and this one https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/All/job/ubiquity_ap-xubuntu_devel_daily-test_english_default/
<DanChapman> and finally this one https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/All/job/ubiquity_ap-xubuntu_devel_daily-test_nonenglish_default/
<elfy> not very human readable urls :p
<elfy> so the custom is the something else? and the daily is the install to whole hdd?
<DanChapman> The custom install is manual partitioning, so using the 'Something else' install option then manually create partition layout, the default install basically uses all the default pre-selected values throughout,
<elfy> ok
<elfy> that makes sense to me
<elfy> so both at present do the install and then stop?
<elfy> so it proves that the image installs - is that right?
<elfy> no proving of anything else at the moment
<DanChapman> So the custom partition tests chooses a random partition layout from a choice of 6 defined layouts. Yeah atm the test runs till ubiquity says installation complete. jibel is going to be working on rebooting into the install and running the desktop smoketests so we can actually say it installed OK
<elfy> ok - time scale for that?
<DanChapman> so the current plan is to try and have Default, LVM, LVM with encryption, auto-resize and custom installs running for alpha1 so 19th Dec
<elfy> ok - those rebooting as well?
<DanChapman> I believe so, every test 'should' do the reboot tests otherwise we will never actually no if it installed :-)
<elfy> yep:)
<elfy> ok that's enough for images then - any idea who package testing is looking for gtk apps?
<elfy> or is that best looked at by us
<elfy> we'll be getting a list together shortly of things we'd 'like' testing - but it's one of those - where do you start things
<DanChapman> not much has happened with the gtk apps, everyone got involved with the core-apps and it's been a bit neglected, senan is working on a DiskUsageAnalyser test atm so it's not completely dead. I have a doc somewhere of all the apps I found were introspectable i just forgot to update that wiki page phillw made
<elfy> don't remember that page tbh - I know where mine is though
<elfy> actually - phillw's was an expanded version of mine I think
<DanChapman> elfy yes i think it was just expanded to cover all flavors. I'll see if i can find it tomorrow and update it.
<DanChapman> elfy, I would like to get going again on the gtk apps or at least get a few people together and help them out,  so if you have anyone interested your side that would get involved would be great :-)
<elfy> DanChapman: lderan is in channel - he's the guy showing most interest for us at the moment
<lderan> hello
<elfy> and as if by magic the shopkeeper appears
<lderan> :P
<elfy> lderan: tbh it's probably better if you talk to each other about this ;)
<elfy> some pythony thing involved
<DanChapman> hey lderan o/
<lderan> pythony things are always good lol
<lderan> DanChapman, hello \o
<DanChapman> elfy lol
<DanChapman> lderan, elfy says your interested in writing tests for the gtk desktop apps
<lderan> i am indeed
<DanChapman> lderan awesome have you tried your hand at it yet?
<lderan> i've got it to open a few apps and type stuff into them :)
<lderan> it doesn't work well with a few like the settings manager and abiword
<elfy> DanChapman lderan - what xubuntu team needs to deal wish soon is what we actaully want it to look at
<elfy> I'd hate for time to get wasted
<lderan> indeed
<DanChapman> lderan what problems did you come across with abiword?
<lderan> it wouldn't receive typing unless i manually moved the cursor over the page
<DanChapman> elfy so what would you consider are the 'core' apps you would initially like to have tests for?
 * DanChapman install abiword
<DanChapman> lderan it seems abiword doesn't have a visible text buffer so we would never know whats been typed
<lderan> ah
<DanChapman> lderan, i'm not sure how much is testable with abiword, like you could test new document as it spawns a new window, and probably test opening a document but anythin further than that i'm not sure :-S
<lderan> any reliable method to move the cursor to the centre of the window?
<balloons> ouch, no text buffer?
<elfy> sorry - was elsewhere
<elfy> mostly what I wanted to get today I've got aas far as packages is concerned
<elfy> and lderan and DanChapman have met :)
<DanChapman> lderan ive never tried it myself but you could try clicking the GtkWindow object, no reason why that wouldn't work
<elfy> just working out where I can put BLOCKED on my blueprint :p
<DanChapman> balloons, nope no buffer it looks like it uses a drawing canvas instead of a textview style object :-(
<Noskcaj> What guide are you using for autopilot-gtk? I'd like to have another try at learning it.
<DanChapman> lderan what i'd suggest is since ubuntu and xubuntu use the same doc viewer and archive manager and the current tests are autopilot 1.3 and they need porting to 1.4 and python3 and they also need expanding maybe you could have a go at them and get them nicely polished?
<DanChapman> Noskcaj, best place to start is unity.ubuntu.com/autopilot :-)
<balloons> Noskcaj, http://unity.ubuntu.com/autopilot/
<balloons> lol
<balloons> :-_
<DanChapman> lol
<lderan> DanChapman, sounds good to me :)
<elfy> balloons: seems like you've got a leak, losing helium and speed there :)
<balloons> specifically have a look at the tutorial if needed, http://unity.ubuntu.com/autopilot/tutorial/tutorial.html
<balloons> I was snacking on hummus.. my bad
<elfy> indeed
<elfy> why would you do that :(
<lderan> hummus leads to helium lose nowadays? :P
<elfy> ohhhh hummus not humus :p
<DanChapman> eeek nasty stuff
<elfy> I was snacking on toad in the hole ...
<balloons> lol.. I'm back to running tests now
<DanChapman> balloons, I totally forgot you asked about the status of the gtk emulators, they have been running fine in the ubiquity tests, although that doesn't use the GtkFileCHooserDialog stuff which I need to test again.
 * DanChapman has still yet to cook :-(
<elfy> I'm off now
<balloons> DanChapman, yes, I don't want that to languish forever out there :-)
<DanChapman> balloons, me neither, I will try get them tested etc over the weekend and poke thomi next week about them :-) I suppose if they are running ok they could be placed in the ubuntu-autopilot-tests branch for lderan and others to use until they land?
<balloons> they could.. It would be best for folks to use them. Let's just get it landed :-) Is it python2 and python3 compatible?
<DanChapman> balloons, yes they are mate :-)
<Noskcaj> Is the a list of packages still on autopilot 1.3? I'd like to try and start witth that
<DanChapman> Noskcaj, all the apps in lp:ubuntu-autopilot-tests are 1.3 there shouldn't be too much to change but that would be great if you can do it :-)
<Noskcaj> balloons, My i suggest we do a practice UDS session nest time so it isn't just "yes" to stuff in IRC or waiting for people to unmute themselves
<balloons> Noskcaj, what do you mean?
<balloons> I take it you are watching a session :-)
<Noskcaj> I've only heard the community roles one so far, but there was about 1 minute of actual talking in it. and ye
<Noskcaj> *yes
<balloons> Noskcaj, ohh.. that one got messed up
<balloons> it's no use to watch it.. I should delete it I suppose
<Noskcaj> the second one i'm listening to looks far better already
<balloons> buonasera Letozaf_
<Letozaf_> buonasera balloons
<Noskcaj> balloons, One other thing, can you review https://code.launchpad.net/~noskcaj/ubuntu-autopilot-tests/debian/+merge/193693 so the packaging stops burning my eyes?
<balloons> Noskcaj, :-)
<balloons> Noskcaj,  can this build properly now?
<Noskcaj> I think it fixes everything
<Letozaf_> balloons, can I ask you about autopilot tests on music app or do I have to contact vthompson ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, you can certainly ask, heh, but yea I would say victor is the guy for anything you can't figure out
<Letozaf_> balloons, I have an easy queston, I think ...
<Letozaf_> balloons, the bugs you past me for new autopilot tests test on a album, but the autopilot tests have only two songs in for now
<Letozaf_> balloons, do you know how the album tests do have to be carried out _
<balloons> ahh, so new fake data might need to be created
<balloons> or you think you can do it with the 2 songs?
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes I was just taking a look and wondering how to carry out a test on an album if there is no album
<Letozaf_> balloons, but I will first try to see if I can use those two songs
<Letozaf_> balloons, thought that maybe you had already talked about this with Victor
<Noskcaj> balloons, On the topic of the roles page. Can we add some more info on stable release testing? i.e. SRUs, -proposed, precise daily
<balloons> Letozaf_, no I didn't
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok thanks
<balloons> Noskcaj, we can.. is that something you might be able to do? We need an SRU expert :-)
<Noskcaj> balloons, I've not run a stable release in a year, so that might be hard. Maybe one of the MOTU guys who want SRUs tested?
<dkessel> Letozaf_, good evening. you know where the existing songs come from, right?
<Letozaf_> dkessel, yes
<dkessel> oh ok... now I see. I believe it used to depend on some other package which supplied the example song...
<dkessel> but has changed to include the data itself
<Letozaf_> dkessel, yes
<dkessel> Letozaf_, I guess one could use some creative commons licensed files and edit them to be a lot smaller while preserving the metadata... maybe audacity can do such editing
<dkessel> jono bacon even has some cc licensed music up ;)
<Letozaf_> dkessel, sure, maybe first I will ask victor to see want he wants to do
<dkessel> ok
<balloons> yes, we chopped the files to make them smaller
<dkessel> i wonder if the speakers are activated on the CI servers ;)
<dkessel> is any of the lubuntu guys here?
<Letozaf_> balloons, I have this error when running autopilot launch -i Qt qmlscene ../../music.app.qml :  qmlscene: could not find a Qt installation of ''   do you know what it is, do you think I broke somehting or what
<Letozaf_> balloons, the same error with rssreader app :(
<Letozaf_> balloons, is it working on your  PC ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, you are missing something
<balloons> is the ubuntu-sdk installed?
<dkessel> balloons, i am doing a daily package test... however the test is for a package that is not installed by default... i have not had this before. is the bug in the test steps (no installation step provided), or in the fact that the test is listed?
<Letozaf_> balloons, could be, sorry I ran it on my PC and it works there, I was using my notebook now so probably it is missing
<dkessel> package being lxkeymap
<Letozaf_> balloons, I will check thanks
<balloons> dkessel, they should be default installed packages
<balloons> dkessel, do you know the lubuntu-qa mailing list?
<dkessel> balloons, ok. will mail them...
<balloons> dkessel, yea.. ping them :-) Some folks used to be on IRC also but I haven't seen them around recently
<Letozaf_> balloons, argh! I messed around with the emulator and probably broke something on my notebook, I will have to try to fix it
<balloons> Letozaf_, oO ;-p
<Letozaf_> balloons, never matter, I probably messed around too much :P
<knome> hey balloons :)
<Letozaf_> balloons, I will try to fix
<balloons> hey knome
<knome> i'll PM you...
#ubuntu-quality 2013-11-23
<Noskcaj> Would it be possible to add the version of each package to the package tracker?
<elfy> Noskcaj: version that the test was written against?
<Noskcaj> either that or just the current version of the package
<elfy> mmm - would be better I think to have the version it was written against rather than current - might be changes - then if test fails because of the testcase then we've more chance of tracking it
<Noskcaj> +1
<elfy> so - yes it's possible :)
<elfy> whether we as a QA group want to do it is another thing :p
<lderan> tempt them with cookies :P
<elfy> cookies won't help lderan - I tend to end up doing this stuff :|
<Noskcaj> In autopilot is there an "easy" way to find what the main menu is called?
<Noskcaj> *main window
<elfy> now that I can't answer :p
 * elfy wanders of muttering to himself about python and autopilot and arcane stuff
<lderan> :P
 * elfy also hands lderan autopilot officially like 
<elfy> rubs hands together ... job done
<lderan> :P
<lderan> if you would like any other help with the QA stuff let me know :)
<elfy> lderan: if you take autopilot off my hands then I will be eternally grateful - or at least until the end of this cycle :D
<elfy> then I can concentrate on things I understand - just keep me informed :)
<Noskcaj> autopilot doesn't look too hard, it's just ever test uses completely different code, and the docs use other stuff again
<elfy> wiring a plane isn't hard either Noskcaj :)
<elfy> depends what you've learnt to do :)
<Noskcaj> good point, and i was saying that generally rather than to you
<elfy> I know :)
<elfy> I just hate people saying it's easy ;)
<Noskcaj> yep
<lderan> everything is, once you've learnt how to do it. learning is the hard part
<elfy> yep
<elfy> having a reason to do it makes it a bit easier - but I've never had any need or reason to learn
<elfy> not even for fun - I read ecological books for fun :p
<elfy> *type* books
<lderan> ecology is very interesting
<elfy> yep
#ubuntu-quality 2013-11-24
<Noskcaj> Can someone who uses pidgin test https://github.com/dmoonfire/prpltwtr ?
<Noskcaj> We might be able to re-add a midgin microblogger for 14.04
#ubuntu-quality 2014-11-17
<dkessel> good morning
<pitti> hey dkessel, wie gehts?
<dkessel> hey pitti :) gut, wie gehts dir?
<dkessel> hey thetoxicarcade
<thetoxicarcade> :D
<thetoxicarcade> waaaaaiiiit is that ***THE*** dkessel?
<thetoxicarcade> Hello all, I'm noticing that the ubuntu testing wikis are really really old. Do we still do classroom sessions or is this mostly erm...
<dkessel> thetoxicarcade: sure, that's me
<dkessel> for example?
<thetoxicarcade> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Activities/Classroom <-- last edit 2013
<dkessel> mhh, looks like there were no classroom sessions in 2014 at all.
<dkessel> do you need any information thetoxicarcade ?
<thetoxicarcade> Quite, I would love help messing with CI
<thetoxicarcade> I heard it was juju charms and it seems like the stuff I'm digging through involves the manual stuff (Which is good to know, too). How do I design a test that gets tested within the milestones and stuff? Know where to point me?
<thetoxicarcade> General question for the channel too: Who is the poor soul that runs @ubuntutesting on twitter? I owe them 5lbs of bacon and a hug.
<dkessel> thetoxicarcade: manual testcases are kept in launchpad, at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests .
<dkessel> there is also a todo list ;)
<dkessel> generally, you might want to coordinate with balloons, who is normally here during US working hours
<dkessel> did you do any iso or package test yet?
<thetoxicarcade> cool :D wait how should I coordinate with him
<thetoxicarcade> I booted with testdrive once (jeepers!) but I'm still digging for where to find a test to perform
<dkessel> thetoxicarcade: go to iso.qa.ubuntu.com or packages.qa.ubuntu.com , and then click on "testing tracker" on the left
<dkessel> you will need to log in with launchpad to enter results
<thetoxicarcade> cool, so I can't see any bugs on the daily build but there's an older bug for ubuntu gnome for instance. Should I just boot the iso for daily and run from the ppa?
<dkessel> run from the ppa? you can boot the daily iso and then you can perform the tests listed von *.qa.ubuntu.com. no need for any ppas here
<thetoxicarcade> :D (my wifi is failing but yay I think I'm set)
<robotfuel> ping ubuntu-qa can someone review this for me? https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/camera-app/fix-ap-tests/+merge/241965
<om26er> robotfuel, I will.
<robotfuel> om26er: thanks
<om26er> robotfuel, can you add the date and your name to the comment and also explain a bit more about the reason you are sleeping in the code comment because right now looking at the linked bug its not clear why we are sleeping.
<robotfuel> om26er: ok
<robotfuel> om26er: done
<elfy> afternoon all you quality peoples
<elopio> alesage: that libfaketime seems really cool
<alesage> elopio, yeah although it seems to break everything
<alesage> elopio, also, some question about whether or not it'd be possible to change the time value after a process is started, i.e. it may just copy the env var and that's it
<elopio> alesage: I would ask the unity apis team what do they propose to test timed things.
<alesage> charles and I discussing earlier, there's a faked power reading in indicator-power, we might follow that pattern instead
<elopio> if they have no proposals, we should file a bug for them to work nicely with libfaketime.
<elopio> alesage: is power reading a dbus call?
<alesage> elopio, yes via d-bus, looks like this in the test plan https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/indicator-power
<elopio> alesage: but I guess that reading the system time is not done through dbus.
<alesage> elopio, I haven't gotten into that code as yet but sounds fun :)
<alesage> elopio, true--indicator-datetime takes responsibility for this (at least for the title/menu bar case)
<elopio> alesage: yes, when it's dbus everything can be nicely done.
<alesage> elopio, yes d-bus works well with our autopilot world
<Letozaf_> balloons_, hi
<elfy> evening Letozaf_
<Letozaf_> elfy, good evening to you :) how are you ?
<balloons_> Letozaf_, why hello
<Letozaf_> balloons_,hello :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons_, I was looking at clock app code to see if I find out the reason why I am having problems with filemanager app
<elfy> Letozaf_: I'm good thanks :)
<elfy> hi balloons_
<balloons_> elfy, hello good sir
<balloons_> happy monday to you all
 * elfy looks over his shoulder to see who balloons_ is talking to :p
<knome> me i guess
 * knome sips a beer
<knome> unfortunately this is far from the best ones that i've had, put nicely
<elfy> ha ha
<Letozaf_> balloons_, happy monday to you too
<balloons_> dkessel, are you about btw?
<doug5> hello
<balloons_> Letozaf_, so did you get any further with the mp for file manager? I didn't try and recreate your issue; I think you did leave some source though didn't you? if there is a branch to pull, let me know
<balloons_> doug5, howdy!
<Letozaf_> balloons_, this one has the last "tries" that failed: https://code.launchpad.net/~carla-sella/junk/filemanager-try
<Letozaf_> doug5, howdy :-P
<balloons_> Letozaf_, ok I'll pull that
<dkessel> mhh sort of, balloons_ . at a company evening event.
<dkessel> Everybody had BBQ and is getting tired ;)
<elfy> more food needed then obviously :p
<doug5> Letozaf_, bonsoir!
<Letozaf_> doug5, bonsoir, :-P my French is not so good ...
<doug5> Letozaf_, pretty much like mine, I guess... :)
<Letozaf_> doug5, mmm maybe ma Afrikaans is better than my French :P
<dkessel> balloons_: I'll read later if there's anything you want
<Letozaf_> doug5, do you want to try and run the filemanager test I pasted to balloons on the emulator ?
<Letozaf_> doug5, so you can see if you find out why it fails ?
<balloons_> dkessel, no you just enjoy! I was going to ask if cameron got ahold of you
<doug5> Letozaf_, you mean if I can run your branch on the emulator? No ;)
<Letozaf_> doug5, lol :-P
<Letozaf_> doug5, what problems have you got ?
<dkessel> Yup he was there. Read the backlog... Something.. thetoxicarcade was his nick
<balloons_> dkessel, right, I do remember seeing that now, awesome
<doug5> Letozaf_, the same...I'm only able to run the emulator with the "desktop" profile
<Letozaf_> doug5, oh yes, now I remember you get an error in the armhf kit, rithg ?
<Letozaf_> right
<Letozaf_> doug5, did you try to create a new armhf kit ?
<balloons_> I keep losing my handle :-(
<knome> balloons_, you got to start holding on tighter
<doug5> Letozaf_, thing is that on my machine QtCreator crashes really a lot
<balloons_> doug5, o? what release?
<Letozaf_> doug5, unfortunatly I do not use QtCreator much :P I use my device for testing so I do not get a lot of crashes as you
<doug5> balloons_, 3.1.1
<balloons_> doug5, ahh sorry.. I meant, trusty, utopic, vidi?
<doug5> balloons_, utopic
<knome> balloons_, veni, vidi, vici?
<doug5> :D
<doug5> balloons_, Letozaf_ do you have something for me which does not imply using an emulator?
<balloons_> knome, something like that
<balloons_> doug5, yea any core app that is not a binary will be easy to run and hack on without the emulator
<balloons_> calendar for example is not compiled
<doug5> balloons_, is there anything open for calendar?
<balloons_> doug5, yes, recently support landed (again) for the datepicker used by the new event tests for calendar in autopilot
<balloons_> doug5, so those new event tests need to be expanded to include setting the new event
<Letozaf_> thetoxicarcade, hello :-)
<doug5> balloons_, do we have a bug opened for this?
<balloons_> doug5, if calendar is interesting for you I would encourage you to join up and meet mihir and kunal who are the developers
<thetoxicarcade> :D Hello! Question, is balloons_ balloons? where do I get the container package for unity8?
<doug5> balloons_, ok sure
<balloons_> doug5, yes, let me go have a look
<balloons_> doug5, the calendar team meet weekly on IRC in #ubuntu-touch-meeting weekly at 1400 UTC
<balloons_> thetoxicarcade, hello! ahh yes, the unity8 container
<balloons_> I'm trying to get through all the UOS goodness as soon as I can. For now the session and notes are the best info.
<thetoxicarcade> I'm making a 4 minute youtube video summing up what I saw from the hour long ones
<doug5> balloons_, ok, I'll try to get in touch with them :) if there is a bug I can take just drop me an email
<doug5> good night to everyone
<balloons_> doug5, sure thing. is that time a good time for you?
<balloons_> doug5, I will introduce you by email to the team :-)
<doug5> balloons_, unfortunately not because I'm at work :(
<balloons_> I think it will be easier since it doesn't require compliation
<balloons_> doug5, ahh, no worries then. you'll be able to talk to the other devs easily enough still
<doug5> yes I guess so
<Letozaf_> doug5, good night
<doug5> Letozaf_, ciao ciao
<balloons_> doug5,  à bientôt!
<doug5> balloons_, :))
<balloons_> thetoxicarcade, awesome
<balloons_> Letozaf_, sorry, your branch is still sitting here un-run by me :-(
<balloons_> thetoxicarcade, ok, so here's the ppa with the container: ppa:unity8-desktop-session-team/unity8-preview-lxc
<balloons_> thetoxicarcade, have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity8inLXC
<Letozaf_> balloons_, :) I am trying to figure out why QQuickFlickable and PlacesPage objects are not seen, tried other things but had no good luck, anyway I am still trying ...
<balloons_> thetoxicarcade, also I heard you wanted to help dkessel out with the qatracker? That would be awesome!
<thetoxicarcade> I think the term I'm grasping for is the smoke tests or the qatracker or.. you know, the automated "sane images" stuff
<thetoxicarcade> "vivid is 60% sane/passing on amd64"
<balloons_> thetoxicarcade, were you able to get started on setting up a development environment? On a related note to that, I'm trying to get a charm setup for installing the qatracker, so if that's something that peaks your interest . . .
<thetoxicarcade> (anything that impresses QA people is something I'm willing to try!) I've got lots of the testing environment ready just confused on the implementation.
<balloons_> thetoxicarcade, yes http://ci.ubuntu.com/ more or less shows you results from the various jenkins automated test runs
<balloons_> thetoxicarcade, simply put everyday a new image is created from a snapshot of the archive. It's built and run against a series of automated smoke tests
<balloons_> if these tests pass the image is pushed to the 'current' image on cdimage
<balloons_> from there, we can manually test the image and report results on the isotracker. Typically this testing is done as part of a milestone
<balloons_> thetoxicarcade, so you are correct at the moment 67% of the smoke tests on the image pass
<thetoxicarcade> so it's jenkins (a program or a person) that runs smoketests that display on ci, then manual tests are performed using an actual install of vivid from the instructions on the isotracker?
<balloons_> for the desktop, that is
<balloons_> thetoxicarcade, jenkins is a CI tool yes. The smoke tests and images are done automatically
<balloons_> the idea is to manually test images after they've been vetted a little bit by the automated tests
<thetoxicarcade> balloons_, yay :D so I should figure out how to: triage bugs to vet them for developers, boot and click through manual tests from the iso tracker, and then look at jenkins (which is probably written in...?)
<balloons_> that's for the desktop and server stuff. On the phone images, the automated tests are much larger as you can see. And manual testing is done daily on them by Canonical QA folks. For now this really requires some hardware (a nexus4) but that will change soon enough with the release of ubuntu phones into the wild from oem's
<balloons_> thetoxicarcade, well if you've played a bit with manual testing that's good. We try and automate as much as possible, so if you have the tech skills and desire I would push you in that direction
<balloons_> this early in the cycle we don't worry too much about rigorous manual testing (like say a milestone) for desktop and server images
 * thetoxicarcade none_whatsoever
<thetoxicarcade> (sort of)
<thetoxicarcade> I will probably forward a backstory to you
<balloons_> thetoxicarcade, well you can still write and help maintain our manual testcases, which elfy is one of the resident experts for. You just need to be able to write english coherently and understand how testcases should work
<elfy> shhh
<elfy> :p
<balloons_> :p
<thetoxicarcade> <.< ._. elves
<balloons_> Letozaf_, looking now finally
<elfy> talking of which - balloons_ https://code.launchpad.net/~elfy/ubuntu-manual-tests/1132847/+merge/237065
<Letozaf_> balloons_, :)
<balloons_> after Letozaf_ I will look :-)
<thetoxicarcade> in short, I've written code, just not much debian (yuck) ((*GASP*)) and automated testing is like, da bomb
<balloons_> oO we never merged that
 * balloons_ turns a little red
<elfy> thanks - it's just been kicking about since ages ;)
<elfy> lol
<elfy> you wanted some changes - I did them ;)
<elfy> ish
<balloons_> Letozaf_, so I was going to mention that autopilot3-sandbox-run with a small tweak should replicate jenkins if needed
 * balloons_ forgets he must build
<Letozaf_> balloons_, oh that would be very useful
<Letozaf_> balloons_, but if the test fails on device I have no hope it won't on Jenkins
<balloons_> Letozaf_, yea I have a pending merge for mp.. you just need to add a line to start a wm first. you could make the change locally easily
<balloons_> Letozaf_, right, that was for the original ? on jenkins issue. We're past that now, so it's not needed
<balloons_> but I wanted to mention it so you could file it away as useful knowledge
<Letozaf_> balloons_, sure It will certainly be useful for the next tests
<balloons_> Letozaf_, so running filemanager.tests.test_places.PlacesTestCase.test_go_to_root_must_open_the_root_directory works ok on my desktop. I thought it didn't?
<balloons_> it didn't run in phone mode though
<Letozaf_> balloons_, on the desktop it runs fine as it uses the places sidebar and not the bottom edge
<Letozaf_> balloons_, you have to run the test on the device or in phone mode
<Letozaf_> balloons_, I run it on the device and it fails :(
<balloons_> Letozaf_, weird it says it runs in phone-mode, but it doesn't
 * balloons_ tries device
<Letozaf_> balloons_, you have reduce filemanager window the size of a phone and you will see the bottom edge pop up and the sidebare dissapear
<Letozaf_> balloons_, but that has to be done manually
<Letozaf_> balloons_, so I run tests directly on the device
<balloons_> Letozaf_, ohh looking at your code the output makes sense
<balloons_> Letozaf_, notice you wait for the PlacesPage to appear
<balloons_> then select inside of it
<Letozaf_> balloons_, you mean I have to put that peace of code inside the Placespage ?
<Letozaf_> balloons_, I was thinking of a problem of that type, but wan't quite sure
<balloons_> Letozaf_, no I mean what I originally wanted you to do doesn't make as much sense
<Letozaf_> balloons_, oh :-)
<balloons_> Letozaf_, does what's in the mp work on the device as-is?
<balloons_> I mean this: v
<balloons_> https://code.launchpad.net/~carla-sella/ubuntu-filemanager-app/test-places-fixed/+merge/241206
<Letozaf_> balloons_, yes
<balloons_> so in your mp you are checking the dragging and waiting for it to complete
<balloons_> in filemanager-try you are doing a .visible.wait_for(True).. that doesn't make sense to me
<Letozaf_> balloons_, If you want I will run it again
<balloons_> Letozaf_, no I'm sure it's fine
<Letozaf_> balloons_, in the filemanager-try that was a second desperate try :-P
<Letozaf_> balloons_, as the part commented out did not work
<Letozaf_> balloons_, I first tried to get places page and test that it wasn't been dragged anymore
<balloons_> Letozaf_, so I merged trunk with your filemanager-try branch trunk fixes the issue with -p being ignored
<balloons_> makes it easier to debug on the desktop
<balloons_> since you can add the -p to the launcher
 * Letozaf_ is looking
<balloons_> add the '-p' arg to launch_test_local
<balloons_> that should make it easier for you
<Letozaf_> balloons_, ok
<balloons_> Letozaf_, that said it seems to run in phone mode, with your fix
<Letozaf_> balloons_, you mean the filemanager-try :O
<balloons_> Letozaf_, yes with filemanager-try
<balloons_> Letozaf_, using self.wait_select_single("QQuickFlickable",  objectName="placesFlickable").dragging.wait_for(False) at the end of _drag_bottomedge_to_open_places
 * Letozaf_ is trying on her desktop
<balloons> woot, success
 * balloons ponders 'what's in a name?'
<elfy> and a,e, m and a n
<elfy> sigh
<elfy> s/an/and :p
 * balloons expected elfy to quote shakespeare
<elfy> meh
<balloons> ROFL
<elfy> have *you* read that stuff?
<elfy> I believe that he was a hack - it's just no-one else's stuff lasted as long :p
<balloons> elfy, at some point I had to read some of his stuff. Can't say it really left a large impression either way
<thetoxicarcade> what about falstaff? poor falstaff, valiant falstaff, brave falstaff, noble falstaff
<balloons> but I was laughing when I realized where my quote came from
<elfy> :D
<balloons> we'll stick with monty python for UK exports
<elfy> well ...
<elfy> bored with that I'm afraid - been watching that for too long
<Letozaf_> balloons, when I run the test it runs launch_test_installed not launch_test_local...
<Letozaf_> balloons, maybe I should uninstall filemanager from my desktop
<balloons> Letozaf_, yes
<Letozaf_> balloons, :( what a mess :-P probably uninstalling filemanager made a mess
<Letozaf_> balloons, ah man
<balloons> Letozaf_, heh.. might need to put back the depends
<Letozaf_> balloons, :-P
 * dkessel is back home
<Letozaf_> balloons, it's getting late, I will fix the mess, test my test again and then push to the mp
<Letozaf_> balloons, tomorrow :)
<balloons> Letozaf_, kk
<balloons> Letozaf_, buonosera
<Letozaf_> balloons, see tomorrow, buona notte :)
<balloons> elfy, left you some comments
<elfy> I'll have a look in a few weeks then :D
<balloons> perfect!
<elfy> or tomorrow :p
 * balloons not ready for that
<elfy> balloons obviously forgets that xubuntu don't actually seed this thing and never test it ...
<elfy> and elfy was just filling a need
<elfy> ;)
<elfy> obviously he looked today ;)
 * balloons pictures elfy running out of fingers plugging the holes in the dam
<elfy> balloons: you've commented "Test will require a USB stick that can be erased as well as a system that will boot from said USB stick"
<elfy> not sure I'm understanding what you mean there
<balloons> yea, lol, complex
<balloons> you try and make things simpler
<elfy> ok
<elfy> but I still need to know what you think that sentence means first :)
<balloons> elfy, my contribution is instead of pc or vm, just say system
<balloons> we need a system and a usb stick
<elfy> but shouldn't a *machine* with no OS boot it :)
<balloons> machine that sounds fine too
<balloons> tell you what, the next iteration gets a rubber stamp from me
<elfy> ha ha - no, I would like it to be right :)
<elfy> oic what you mean by system now :)
<elfy> and yea I must have copy/pasted persistence bits in the wrong place too
<elfy> I'll finish that tomorrow or Wednesday, then we can at least have a good testcase for people to use this cycle
<balloons> we do have all cycle to mess with semantics!
<elfy> lol
<rbasak> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/vivid-adt-nagios3/lastBuild/ARCH=amd64,label=adt/ doesn't look right to me.
<rbasak> Could somebody check please? Looks like a test runner failure.
<elfy> balloons: quick one - why are big lumps of everyones jenkins ubiquity results fails?
<balloons> elfy, right now there's fails?
<balloons> I know on vivid images are a bit rocky in smoke testing
<elfy> balloons: since days and days afaik
<balloons> elfy, jibel as usual is a good one to poke on that
<elfy> seems to be not all tests
<elfy> ok - I'll try and remember first thing in the morning
#ubuntu-quality 2014-11-18
<thetoxicarcade> balloons, if this is helpful, here's 10 minutes of torture: http://youtu.be/-rZ4zooGLGo
<elopio> veebers: sorry, there's something crazy with my quassel. It won't connect again to the canonical server.
<elopio> oh, it connected now.
<elopio> veebers: anyway, if you are around and have some time, please take a look at http://pad.ubuntu.com/test-indicator-messages and let me know if it makes sense or is too complex/weird.
<veebers> elopio: looks good with a quick glance, this is what I have so far (quick draft: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1pBy7CoQU6p5Yr3UT_iZmP6e_1IyOhaAMJAoV9CmjTMI/edit#)
<veebers> elopio: I think the API code can be represented by python code with sphinx docstrings
<elopio> veebers: cool. We are not too far.
<veebers> I mean you already have the sphinx docstrings there anyway :-)
<elopio> veebers: tomorrow we can agree on a format.
<veebers> elopio: yeah, it's pretty close. Thomi has made some comments on that doc too that you might find useful to apply to yours
<veebers> elopio: sounds good to me
<veebers> elopio: right, I'm off for the night, see you tomorrow
<elopio> bye
<elopio> alesage: are you working today?
<alesage> elopio hi, a bit under the weather but yes :)
<elopio> alesage: sorry about that.
<elopio> alesage: If you feel better and have some time, I would like to get some comments about http://pad.ubuntu.com/test-indicator-messages
<alesage> elopio, I'll certainly get to, yes
<elfy> balloons: https://code.launchpad.net/~elfy/ubuntu-manual-tests/1132847/+merge/237065
<balloons> elfy, on it
<elfy> ta :)
<balloons> elfy, perfect, except the indentation is a bit off on "<dt>Check for existence of previously created file</dt>, at least in lp
<balloons> I will approve
<elfy> well don't if you really don't want to :)
<balloons> elfy, I trust you'll fix the indentation and them merge yea
<balloons> ?
<elfy> if it's busted yea I'll fix, merge and sync it yep
<elfy> balloons: okey doke all done
<elfy> balloons: bug 1347670 - I left a question there a while back for you - forgot all about it till now - if you could look at some point
<ubot5> bug 1347670 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "ISO testing: cannot select "Upgrade Ubuntu" as per the testcase instructions" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1347670
<balloons> elfy, that is a bit odd for a testcase
<balloons> elfy, I assume it "upgrades" because it wants to re-use the cd. I'm thinking it should just be tweaked to re-install not upgrade
<elfy> balloons: that was my thinking when I went and looked properly, I'll get on a do that now there's consensus :)
<elfy> balloons: ok - mp is there now for that https://code.launchpad.net/~elfy/ubuntu-manual-tests/1347670/+merge/242102
<alesage> elopio I'm reviewing this pad and I see charles here too :) , have you introduced him to our task or is he snooping ;) ?
<elopio> alesage: I also asked him for early feedback.
<charles> alesage, I'm stalking you
<alesage> I heard footsteps
<alesage> elopio you might want to compare the ofono work in messaging-app with a helper that Antti made for indicator-network, which is in lp:indicator-network http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/indicator-network/trunk.15.04/view/head:/tests/autopilot/indicator_network/helpers/phonesim_manager.py
<elopio> alesage: cool. That seem to have the enable/disable I was requesting.
<balloons> elfy, hmm, that's a huge chunk of the testcase removed. I guess that makes sense. The upgrade tests are better checks for upgrades
<balloons> approved
<elfy> balloons: ok - you want me to merge etc?
<elfy> doing it
<thetoxicarcade> Question, if I'm running the cinnamon PPA and it makes me unlock twice from suspend, how do I report that?
<elfy> manually at the 'package' you want to report it against
<elfy> the auto reporting tool(s) don't like PPAs
<balloons> right if you have a ppa, you aren't running software from the archive, so it's up to the ppa owner
<thetoxicarcade> cool. How do I grab the running information if it's a login though?
<Letozaf_> balloons, hi
<balloons> Letozaf_, howdy
<Letozaf_> balloons, I managed to fix the mess I made yesterday, but I do not succeed launching filemanager app in phone mode on my Desktop, it launches in normal mode
<Letozaf_>  Launching process: ['/home/letozaf/autopilot-tests/ubuntu-filemanager-app/src/app/filemanager', '-testability', '-p ', '-q', '/home/letozaf/autopilot-tests/ubuntu-filemanager-app/src/app/qml/filemanager.qml']
<Letozaf_> balloons, is the -p in the right place ?
<Letozaf_> balloons, cannot put it before the -testability
<balloons> Letozaf_, v
<balloons> .http://paste.ubuntu.com/9077264/
<balloons> wow, sorry bout that
<balloons> that works for me
<balloons> biab
<Letozaf_> balloons, that's exactly what I did, how come it does not work :( have you got vivid ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, yes
<Letozaf_> balloons, aahh!! :O
<balloons> Letozaf_, you also need to merge from trunk. There are qml changes required, and you have to rebuild after it
<balloons> so it's in the binary
<Letozaf_> balloons, aahh!! I thought lp:~carla-sella/junk/filemanager-try was alrady ok
<Letozaf_> balloons, so that's why :-P
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok so lets try again :)
<Letozaf_> balloons, thanks
<balloons> Letozaf_, lol yea. mege trunk, it should bring qml changes, then rebuild
<balloons> Letozaf_, so everything works now though yes?
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes a part that test :-P
<balloons> I'm ready to merge what works, so I would update the branch on the mp
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok
<elopio> veebers: to confirm if I got it straight, I should add to my draft things like def, class and docstrings?
<veebers> elopio: yeah, I would stub out what you have as python code with the docstrings etc.
<elopio> ok, that will look good.
<elopio> python is pretty.
<veebers> ^_^
<elopio> thomi: alesage: veebers: and what about the testing strategy for the test helpers? Currently I just explained it. Should I also make a skeleton of the tests that the helpers should have?
<veebers> hmm, not sure, perhaps at this stage just note the scenarios needed for testing? i.e. this function needs a test for when x happens, for when y happens etc.
<veebers> if needed we can expand that into a more cohesive skeleton
<elopio> veebers: yes, I would prefer not to do the skeleton for that. Maybe only if it is not clear to devs.
<veebers> elopio: ack, agreed
<elopio> ok, I got to pick my bike from the mechanic. So long lunch, I'll bbl.
<balloons> Letozaf_, so how do we look?
<Letozaf_> balloons I am rebuilding ...
<Letozaf_> balloons, this is weired, it fails on my PC, now the app starts correclty in phone mode but I get this failure:http://paste.ubuntu.com/9078285/
<Letozaf_> balloons, the same one as before merging
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok so now I fixed that error, but got a new one :(
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok it's fixed, lets see if it passes on Jenkins now
<Nothing_Much> quick question, are there some differences between Virtualbox in the repos in 14.10 and the Virtualbox from Oracle?
<Nothing_Much> if so, then which version would be best for testing out the i386 version of unity 8?
<knome> Nothing_Much, running the repository version gives you an easier and faster way to make sure whether you are having problems with virtualbox or the ISO you are testing, since several people can quickly confirm that
<Nothing_Much> knome: alright cool, thanks
<knome> as usually, if you don't have a very good reason to run an application version that is not in the official repositories, you shouldn't
<alesage> veebers, tell me about this "get_properties" function, is it a standard thing to have for a fixture, e.g., are are we just mimicking the d-bus behavior?
<veebers> alesage: sorry?
<alesage> veebers, looking at yr sample code for the battery fixture
<veebers> alesage: oh as mentioned in my code example? that was just a thought and is all changing now :-) The reason I had it there for the draft was because there was a dbus query example there to get those details out, not needed though
<alesage> veebers, I see
<veebers> I thought at the time, perhaps we'll need that. We don't. I'm just in the process of changing some of the docs I'm writing as we'll be using upower mock (python-dbusmock) now it appears. (code doesn't really change though)
<thetoxicarcade> regarding reporting a bug in a PPA, there doesn't seem to be a guide on that in launchpad itself
<balloons> thetoxicarcade, as we said, bugs in ppa's aren't intended to be reported in general
<thetoxicarcade> at all, even to the owner of the ppa?
<balloons> as in; it's up to the developer of the ppa
<balloons> launchpad itself holds bugs for projects, so likely that's the place to report the bug
<thetoxicarcade> yeah, just wish there was a button for some of these ppas, only half of them have one
<balloons> you shouldn't report the bug against the ubuntu version of the package, if there is one
<thetoxicarcade> oh, alright, we cool *playin it kool* hey I'm reporting a bug for the lxc container with my hardware am I doing this right?
<balloons> ppa's are the wild west, more or less, lol.. It's a personal package archive
<balloons> thetoxicarcade, are you playing with the unity8 ppa?
<thetoxicarcade> :{D I knew that
<thetoxicarcade> I am playing with the unity8 ppa and a really old and buggy cinnamon ppa
<balloons> the unity8 ppa can be filed against unity8
<balloons> cinnamon I've no idea
<thetoxicarcade> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8-lxc/+bug/1393960 how was this
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1393960 in unity8-lxc (Ubuntu) "Unable to start session at login" [Undecided,New]
<balloons> thetoxicarcade, I would also point you @ #ubuntu-unity. But I suspect that might work
<alesage> veebers, elopio, thomi, maybe we should have a master page wherein we ask for 'page-object-model'-type helpers, as much of this will be shared?  or treat separately?  thoughts?  e.g. "get_indicator_icon"
<alesage> also veebers elopio thomi fwiw this is how the emulators/helpers stand atm http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/trunk/view/head:/tests/autopilot/unity8/shell/emulators/main_window.py#L65
<veebers> alesage: can you elaborate on your first comment?
<thomi> alesage: if there's common content then I have no problem linking to a common page. If it's in another sphinx bundle (like the autopilot docs) then we can use the intersphinx plugin to link to them
<alesage> veebers, I see that elopio makes some requests for helper methods of Unity UI, e.g.
<alesage> veebers, these might take the form of 'custom proxy objects' for indicator pages and menu items, e.g.
<thetoxicarcade> AWESOME stuff
<alesage> veebers, elopio if we do want to request these things then maybe make a page of limited suggestions?
<alesage> veebers, is that clearer?  need elopio's feedback
<elopio> alesage: do you mean, something to explain wshat the page object is, or to put all our helpers in the same place?
<balloons> thetoxicarcade, afaict your bug report is in the proper place. The unity8 guys should have a look at it soon enough and if more info is needed I'm sure they will ask.
<alesage> elopio, you might need to explain what it is, e.g., don't know if we want to put all the helpers in the same place (although that'd probably be best)--just want to put the documentation in the same place so as not to repeat
<thetoxicarcade> many thanks.
<balloons> thetoxicarcade, it might be useful to debug it a bit more; unable to start session doesn't tell us too much
<alesage> elopio, wanting to see how you'll treat that request in your doc as you're the most experienced in this
<balloons> thetoxicarcade, btw, I didn't get a chance to watch your video yet, but that's awesome you put one together!
<thetoxicarcade> it basically cheats off your 55min for 10 min
<thetoxicarcade> I contributed nothing, yet!
 * balloons looks and sees a bug report
<elopio> alesage: the explanation is here: http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/platform/guides/acceptance-testing-using-the-page-object-model/
<alesage> elopio, I'm aware ;) , wanting to know how to address in our docs
<elopio> elopio: but as we are going to request them just to fill the methods from the API, what we need to take care is only to be requesting the right objects and methods.
<elopio> heh, I pinged myself
 * balloons snaps a screenshot
<knome> elopio, congrats!
<alesage> elopio careful!
<elopio> alesage: ^ I think that it's enough just to name the class, method, and the return value we expect.
<elopio> then the devs will make an MP that we will review. Maybe at that point we will have to tell them to make a method internal, or adjust a little the thing they are returning.
<elopio> alesage: on the example for example, 'get_indicator_icon'
<elopio> that doesn't follow the page object pattern. _get_indicator_icon should be an internal method, wrapped by a public method called something like:
<thetoxicarcade> "alright everyone and welcome to the manual uos 1411 testing meeting"
<elopio> has_new_notifications()
<elopio> or is_alarm_set()
<elopio> or is_wifi_connected()
<thetoxicarcade> bye (I love the tidbits I catch here, wish I knew about this sooner) ((watching uos since I missed it (darn) )) (((BACON)))
<alesage> elopio, to be clear, do we want to specify all of those functions now?  or ask for just the hardware/mocking/items and expect to go over the rest during code reviews
<elopio> alesage: as I understood it, we want to specify all those functions now and make python skeletons for them.
<elopio> not implementation details, but specify clearly what's the API signature that we expect from these testability python modules
 * alesage just wants all to agree as veebers' draft has only hardware-ey mocks at this point
<elopio> veebers: was it that I specified in too much detail, or that yours is work in progress?
<veebers> mine is definiately a WIP, I didn't specify any helpers specific for the UI yet (trying to concentrate on the missing testability parts). i.e. there should be helpers for the notifications etc.
<thetoxicarcade> where is the mockup for the ui for the bug tracker?
<balloons> look at the notes in summit from the session
<thetoxicarcade> okay, so at the summit not in the youtube video aaaaahhh (makes sense, come to think of it)
<alesage> projects-team needing a review especially for specifying UI helpers--elopio you exspecially pls :) https://code.launchpad.net/~allanlesage/ueqa-code-proposals/indicator-datetime/+merge/242148
<thetoxicarcade> I had this absolutely cool idea for the bug tracker then I realized we already have it, just not all mushed together into a wonderful visual dashboard of cases/builds/bug statusesezezez (who builds the errors.ubuntu.com page?)
#ubuntu-quality 2014-11-19
<veebers> alesage: heh, just had a quick glance you need to remove the placeholder code in MockClock (i.e. the prints and the comments) :-)
<Nothing_Much> does the 640x480 bug appear in other flavors of Ubuntu in VBox?
<alesage> veebers, O I thought this was production code ;)
<alesage> veebers, updated
<thetoxicarcade> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1bma_pJzwFFLXU1bzBBaEp6TWs/view?usp=sharing Crazy UI idea
<elopio> alesage, reviewed. Ping me if you want to discuss something.
<balloons> thetoxicarcade, https://launchpad.net/errors
<Geochr> Hi all, i have a small question. I traslated a package about one year before, but the translations never updated in ubuntu...I sent an email to the "Project Maintainer" but he told me that he will find a new maintainer.Since our last email never hapends (4 months ago). Is trere a way to push the translations ?
<balloons> Geochr, which project?
<balloons> good morning all!
 * dkessel takes out his looooooong arm and waves across the ocean to balloons
<balloons> dkessel, guten tag. wie gehts?
<dkessel> balloons: danke, ganz gut :) ich hoffe dir auch?
<balloons> ja. kalt hier aber sonnenschein
<balloons> thus is the limit of my german ;p
<dkessel> hehe :)
<Geochr> balloons,  Sorry for the delay answer. The project is: https://launchpad.net/screenruler and the packages in ubuntu is: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/screenruler
<balloons> Geochr, #ubuntu-translators is really the best place to ask, but checkout https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/LpProjectConfiguration to make sure the project is setup for translation. AFAIK, it should be automatic. New builds should be generated as soon as you add new translations
<dkessel> it is so nice when you have people coming in your office and asking you where to put the resources required by their automatic tests :)
<dkessel> that's when you know that your automated testing workshop had an effect :D
<Geochr> balloons thanks for the info but for translations updates isn't commanded by translation team, am i wrong?
<balloons> Geochr, no, again afaik if the project is setup right in launchpad it's automatic. the translations folks will certainly have the definitive answer and will know how to setup the project if it's not setup properly
<Geochr> ok i catch it!
<alesage> tedg you asked about building debug packages on a branch as well, could you say a little more pls?
<Letozaf_> hello balloons you there ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, hello
<Letozaf_> balloons, I made a change to the filemanager mp, but not sure it works
<Letozaf_> balloons, there aren't many properties to check to see if Places page is loaded
<balloons> Letozaf_, ack. Did you push it to the branch? I can pull and update it
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes
<Letozaf_> balloons, http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-vivid/320/artifact/filemanager.tests.test_places.PlacesTestCase.test_go_to_root_must_open_the_root_directory.ogv
<Letozaf_> balloons, if fails :( but it looks like it clicked on Devices though
<Letozaf_> balloons, I think I made an error in the code :-P
<balloons> ohh, you think you got the answer?
<Letozaf_> balloons, ye, to the failure on Jenkins I made an error in the code, I will fix this now
<balloons> Letozaf_, kk.
<Letozaf_> balloons, I have tried to run my test on the device with: ADT_AUTOPILOT_MODULE="-v filemanager.tests.test_places.PlacesTestCase.test_go_to_root_must_open_the_root_directory" adt-run ubuntu-filemanager-app --click=com.ubuntu.filemanager_0.4.345_armhf.click --- ssh -s adb -- -p xxxx  but I get an error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9103563/    yesterday as I recall I did not get errors
<Letozaf_> balloons, what is it, did I bork something ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, seems odd
<balloons> Letozaf_, I wouldn't worry about it though. Let's get it passing on jenkins
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok, I pushed again, let wait and see what happens
<balloons> Letozaf_, autopilot3-sandbox-run -s 400x600x24 -X filemanager.tests.test_places.PlacesTestCase.test_go_to_root_must_open_the_root_directory
<Letozaf_> balloons, ... let me try it :)
<thetoxicarcade> hey! check this out: http://178.62.133.56/
<balloons> thetoxicarcade, ohh what's that?
<balloons> thetoxicarcade, btw errors.ubuntu.com is
<thetoxicarcade> already for only canonical?
<balloons> launchpad.net/errors
<thetoxicarcade> ooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhh :D
<thetoxicarcade> yeah because I needed the raw information before yui3.js uses it because I'm creating things with d3.js
<thetoxicarcade> https://code.launchpad.net/~thetoxicarcade/full.errors.ubuntu.com/trunk
<balloons> if you want more info about it, ping bdmurray
<Letozaf_> balloons, other weired thing: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9103787/
<thetoxicarcade> <3 thank you Mr. Nicholas Skaggs of Canonical, tribe of the hangout engineers,
<balloons> Letozaf_, yep I get same error. before it just failed
<Letozaf_> lol thetoxicarcade is beeing "romantic"
<balloons> I suspect the update broke things
 * balloons looks at what you changed
<thetoxicarcade> so that's what autopilot logs look like <.<
<Letozaf_> thetoxicarcade, nooo it's much better :)
<knome> too bromantic for my taste
<thetoxicarcade> I think I've already started begging for jobs (and I haven't even contributed to the community yet)
<thetoxicarcade> 21:50:48.928 DEBUG _X11:347 - Moving mouse to position 160,592 with animation.
<thetoxicarcade> 21:50:49.262 DEBUG _X11:390 - The mouse is now at position 160,592." oh. my. god.
<thetoxicarcade> H*** YES
<Letozaf_> balloons, I think we should show thetoxicarcade a video of an autopilot test to show him "the magic" :-)
<thetoxicarcade> :D
 * Letozaf_ is searching for one
 * thetoxicarcade is in a libary working
<balloons> Letozaf_, so I tweaked your change a bit for rev 345
<Letozaf_> balloons, what did you find ?
<thetoxicarcade> Question: if I can come up with something less lame then the current bug interface, can that replace the bug system?
 * Letozaf_ is taking a look too
<balloons> Letozaf_, shouldn't be self.placepage. In addition, did you mean to remove page.active.wait_for(True)?
<Letozaf_> balloons, no I added that, couldn't find a better property to check for checking if Places page is loaded
<thetoxicarcade> balloons/Letozaf_, can autopilot be invoked automatically (like in an iso test) or does it have to be booted manually and invoked?
<thetoxicarcade> How formal are these logs? I read the shpeel on "your logs are recorded" but...
<balloons> thetoxicarcade, look at lp:ubiquity if you want to see that
<balloons> thetoxicarcade, autopilot can output to xml or subunit
<thetoxicarcade> YEEEEESSSS
<thomi> ... but we don't like to talk about xml ;)
<thomi> subunit forever!
<thomi> wooooo!
 * thomi goes back to work
<Letozaf_> thomi, lol
<thetoxicarcade> you guys are like a bad uncle that lets his nephews play with fireworks (in his bunker full of fireworks and cellphones). LOVE EEEET.
<Letozaf_> balloons, I fixed that wrong self  :-P
<balloons> Letozaf_, your changes in r 345 don't help
<balloons> looks like             return self.wait_select_single(PlacesPage) is wait is not happening properly
<Letozaf_> balloons, the weired thing is that I just added one line today, and yesterday I did not have this issue, so I am quite puzzled
<Letozaf_> balloons, if I comment line 80 placespage.active.wait_for(True)  and run the test on the desktop in phone mode, the test passes
<balloons> Letozaf_, this works for me: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9104213/
<balloons> you can see all the stuff I tried
<balloons> elopio, you about?
<balloons> My brain is a bit hazy, but basically waiting for the flickable object to no longer exist gets us what we need
<elopio> balloons: here.
<thetoxicarcade> <.< tried to explain it to work people and they're just like "huh?" *checks out more books*
<Letozaf_> balloons, oh! thanks didn't know that :-)   thanks a lot
<balloons> Letozaf_, so we have our answer
<balloons> Letozaf_, I left the diff as a comment. Make the changes and let's merge ;-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, thanks
<knome> balloons, how sad is http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-v/ :|
<balloons> Does it make sense? In the end since the 'flickable' only exists while the page is moving, waiting for it to be destroyed means the page is loaded, which means we can interact with it :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, yeah makes sense
<balloons> knome, I still haven't added my stuff. It does seem like how we work is changing / has changed
<elfy> knome: is that just us and server who've actually got blueprints?
<balloons> people want to be more agile than 6 month cycles
<knome> elfy, just us who use the status tracker
<knome> balloons, the whole agile stuff has been around for years, and i've never really understood it
<balloons> well, heh, I wasn't trying to say agile itself.. more of the original meaning. People want to do things faste
<balloons> though agile is popular
<knome> and often wrongly perceived
<balloons> Letozaf_, I'll be glad to move on from this..It's funny how you did 99% then got stuck on the last bit
<knome> besides, in a way, tracking what's done is hardly contrary to doing things in the agile mindset
<Letozaf_> balloons, yeah I did not know about the destroy thing :-P so I did not know how to solve the issue
<Letozaf_> balloons, everything is working now also the autopilot3-sandbox-run...
<Letozaf_> balloons, I pushed, let's wait and see
<balloons> Letozaf_, I knew about it, but forget.. hehe.
<Letozaf_> balloons, :-P
<balloons> knome, yes you are correct. Tracking work doesn't force you to work it in any particular manner
<balloons> per say  . . .
 * dkessel keeps his fingers crossed for Letozaf_ ...
<Letozaf_> dkessel, thanks :-)
<knome> balloons, and not tracking stuff makes is less transparent..
<Letozaf_> balloons, dkessel PASSED  \o/
<Letozaf_> thanks balloons
<Letozaf_> wouldn't have made it without your help :-)
<dkessel> woohoo :)
<dkessel> good job Letozaf_ :)
<Letozaf_> dkessel, thank you
<dkessel> fantastico :D
 * Letozaf_ is surpriese dkessel knows italian ?
<Letozaf_> surprised
<Letozaf_> dkessel, yeah fantastico
<dkessel> un poco
 * dkessel only spent two weeks in italy
<Letozaf_> dkessel, pitty I do not know german
<Letozaf_> dkessel, well that's good for only two weeks stay in italy
<Letozaf_> ok guys must go to bed now :-)
<Letozaf_> good night
<knome> buona notte
<balloons> I approved Letozaf_ :-)
<balloons> dkessel, how's the UI changes coming btw?
 * balloons wants screenshots :p
<balloons> or demo sites...
<knome> hah
<dkessel> no news on that... today is the first day i spend on my private laptop this week
<balloons> dkessel, ahh, well then, don't let me ruin that
<balloons> i however must go catch the last rays of sunshine
<dkessel> enjoy balloons :)
<thetoxicarcade> is dkessel the one dkessel I was supposed to talk to
<dkessel> thetoxicarcade: i guess so
<thetoxicarcade> Ah. I am trying to break things but I will try out the existing code and prove the new front end works before begging to swap it
<dkessel> which frontend? errors.ubuntu.com?
<thetoxicarcade> that & iso.qa.ubuntu.com
<thetoxicarcade> I want to smash them together :D (bad idea)
<knome> thetoxicarcade, what about making each of them more usable individually?
<dkessel> thetoxicarcade: i am currently working on iso.qa.ubuntu.com . knome made a mockup for a new design and i am working on implementing it
<dkessel> the current state is: https://imgur.com/0dp7gsk . the mockup design was this: http://imgur.com/PT7horN
<thetoxicarcade> :D yay
<knome> dkessel, that's great work so far
<thetoxicarcade> it's fantastic :D
<dkessel> it's just the submit block that still needs moving. and there won't be a drop down box for the hardware
<alesage> thomi am I right that upower is the right layer to be mocking for veebers' indicator-power proposal?  if so that makes the others more obvious, maybe with the exception of datetime
<alesage> thomi also IIRC you raised an objection to NetworkManager mocking, isn't that the same layer?  i.e. I think that'd be correct to exercise indicator-network
<alesage> thomi elopio also this would be a useful thing to tackle at some point https://bugs.launchpad.net/python-dbusmock/+bug/1087887
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1087887 in python-dbusmock "Auto-create templates from running system using DBus Introspection" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<thomi> alesage: sorry, didn't see your pings here
<thomi> I was looking at ##qa
<alesage> thomi nw--you do get alert over here though I hope?
<thomi> yeah I do, but the channel is scrolled off the bottom of my screen
<thomi> anyway...
<thomi> alesage: I think the answer to that question depends on the answer to these: "What are we trying to test? Where are we seeing regressions?"
<thomi> for power, I think it makes sense to test "u8 <-> indicator <- upower"
<alesage> thomi I agree, if indicator is our target
<thomi> so the question is, what fails in the network stack?
<thetoxicarcade> so I'm mocking up something like this: http://178.62.133.56/ and https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1bma_pJzwFFLXU1bzBBaEp6TWs/view?usp=sharing
<alesage> thomi for datetime there have been some exotic errors which have been traced to the qt layer e.g. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime/+bug/1283236
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1283236 in qtorganizer5-eds (Ubuntu) "Alarms are triggered in UTC tz despite saving in local tz" [High,Fix released]
<thomi> alesage: in answer to https://bugs.launchpad.net/python-dbusmock/+bug/1087887 i think you should take it to jfunk if you think it's something the project team should tackle
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1087887 in python-dbusmock "Auto-create templates from running system using DBus Introspection" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<alesage> thomi ok I'll bring it up next week thx
<alesage> thomi for the network stack I'd have to investigate
<alesage> thomi but for the named story (connect to wifi), NetworkManager represents those objects to the indicator, surely that's the right place to start (please say yes)
<dkessel> thetoxicarcade: i think bdmurray might be someone to talk about your mock with. i don't have any stocks in that ;)
<thomi> alesage: well, so we're writing that test becuase this is something that has failed in the past, I assume?
<thomi> (otehrwise what's the point?)
<thomi> gah - spelling
<thomi> the question is, where does it fail? If it failed within NM, or lower, then mocking NM doesn't achieve anything
<dkessel> thetoxicarcade: i am leaving for today
<thetoxicarcade> Many thanks dkessel & I'll try to get to bdmurray
<alesage> thomi well it would achieve end-to-end testing of indicator-network--I do appreciate this new ethic you're proposing though, sure something has failed at that level, let me review with devs at morning mtg tomw
<thomi> alesage: ok. I just think we need to get away from the 'more tests are better' mentality, and target our tests at systems that are known to be fragile
#ubuntu-quality 2014-11-20
<pitti> alesage: yes, I think dbus-mocking NM/upower (i. e. the system D-BUS services) is the right layer for indicator testing
<pitti> alesage: wrt. bug 1087887 -- you know that dbusmock has shipped templates for NM, upower, bluez 4, bluez 5, ofono, logind, polkitd, notification-daemon, and some more?
<ubot5> bug 1087887 in python-dbusmock "Auto-create templates from running system using DBus Introspection" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1087887
<pitti> alesage: if we need another one, I'm happy to look into it, but these should cover the most important system services
<alesage> pitti thanks for that, wasn't aware there we so many templates (only aware of upower)--pitti are you aware of a way to fake the RTC?  I see that there's a timedated in systemd D-Bus
<pitti> alesage: we have a template for timedated indeed, but that's for setting the timezone and setting the local RTC (faking it)
<pitti> alesage: if you actually want to fake a different time, use the faketime package/tool
<alesage> pitti, so libfaketime, ok thx we've looked into that a little
<alesage> pitti actually reviewing your two lines above, what's the difference between setting the local RTC (faking it) and using the faketime tool?
<pitti> alesage: the dbusmock doesn't actually change the RTC (of course; it can't), it just provides the timedated D-BUS call
<pitti> alesage: not sure, but faketime mostly just fakes the system clock; someting which actually queries the hardware RTC can't be faked I'm afraid
<pitti> well, it could of course, but not sure if libfaketime does that too
<Letozaf_> balloons, hello
<balloons> Letozaf_, howdy
<Letozaf_> balloons, I was checking the next bug to fix: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-filemanager-app/+bug/1385364
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1385364 in Ubuntu File Manager App "Autopilot test for keyboard obscuring textfield" [Undecided,New]
<Letozaf_> balloons, I think this problem does not occur anymore as there is palces page now
<Letozaf_> balloons, well at least on the phone
<balloons> Letozaf_, yep should be all fixed now due to the changes
<Letozaf_> balloons, o
<Letozaf_> balloons, sorry ... pressed enter
<Letozaf_> balloons, so is that bug to be marked invalid or what ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, ohh I thought it was this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-filemanager-app/+bug/1379943
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1379943 in Ubuntu File Manager App " Keyboard obscures the text input to navigate to a particular location " [High,Fix committed]
<balloons> Letozaf_, I would ask arto about that one
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok I will
<elopio> thomi: https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ueqa-code-proposals/indicator-messages-open_message/+merge/242284
<Letozaf_> balloons, what about this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-filemanager-app/+bug/1393973   can I do something, I mean do you mean each test has to be launched once without any switch, once with -p and once with -t  ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1393973 in Ubuntu File Manager App "Autopilot tests should run in both phone and tablet mode" [Undecided,New]
<balloons> Letozaf_, I would create 2 seperate launchers. One that uses -p, the other than uses -t
<balloons> it's possible jenkins will still hate us, let me see
<balloons> Letozaf_, I'm guessing since we have the screen resolution set it might not work out actually on jenkins
<Letozaf_> balloons, oh, now I understand
<balloons> Letozaf_, I will update the bug and let's leave it for now
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok
<Letozaf_> balloons, so if I am not mistaken filemanager app has no autopilot bugs to fix now
<Letozaf_> balloons, I will move on to telegram then
<balloons> Letozaf_, there's actually https://code.launchpad.net/~nikwen/ubuntu-filemanager-app/zips/+merge/239662 and https://code.launchpad.net/~nikwen/ubuntu-filemanager-app/tars/+merge/240986
 * Letozaf_ is looking
<balloons> Letozaf_, it's a new feature and would be good to get some tests for it :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok, but do I have to wait for it to be merged, or do I just pull these branches and try to work on those ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, you could ask Niklas to make it a common branch so you can edit along with him
<balloons> I think that makes it better. Or simply create a new branch
<balloons> you can then propose to merge it into his branch
<balloons> i'd like to see everything go in at the same time
<Letozaf_> balloons, maybe it's better I create a new branch and propose to merge into his
<balloons> Letozaf_, sure you might be correct
<balloons> anyways, it should be interesting to get right
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes I am reading to see how it works so I can think of a test
<balloons> Letozaf_, I would say you could create zips and just add them as resources to the tests instead of making them on the fly
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes I suppose that's because you just want to see if they get opened and not created, right ?
<Letozaf_> balloons, so I can put some zips in a directory named "content" as music-app does
<balloons> Letozaf_, yep
<balloons> Letozaf_, and yes.. file manager is just adding extraction capabilities, so that's all we want to test
<balloons> and we want to make sure they are good files. better to have known good stuff
<Letozaf_> balloons, what should I zip as resource ?
<Letozaf_> balloons, I mean anything or something particular
<balloons> Letozaf_, lol, I would just create a tiny one locally
<balloons> zip a text file and a little picture maybe
<Letozaf_> balloons, you want two zip files or one containing the text and picture ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, keep it simple for now.. but sure we could go a little nuts I suppose
<dkessel> Letozaf_: you could add one file to the root folder, and one file in a subfolder
<dkessel> to check if subfolders are extracted
<Letozaf_> dkessel, yes sounds good if balloons approves :)
<dkessel> buona sera btw ;)
<Letozaf_> dkessel, buona sera :)
<balloons> dkessel, good idea
<balloons> so yea, more than 1 file, more than 1 type of file, more than 1 folder
<balloons> create a file or two in subfolders as well
<Letozaf_> balloons, dkessel ok so let's do it :-P
<dkessel> mama mia
<Letozaf_> dkessel, lol I'm the one who should say mamma mia ! :-P I am writing the test :-P
<dkessel> i can create a zip file... sure :)
<Letozaf_> dkessel, with "let's do it" I meant only me :-P
<Letozaf_> dkessel, I should have wrote "let me do it" :D
<dkessel> probably. if you do not have multiple personalities
 * balloons watches
 * Letozaf_ should think before writing :-P
 * dkessel continues the /me round
<Letozaf_> :)
 * dkessel tries "update-manager -d" today
<dkessel> hah. it still says upgrading "Kubuntu" on Xubuntu
<knome> :||
<balloons> dkessel, did you ever install kubuntu?
 * balloons wonders what that is keying off of
<dkessel> balloons: never
<dkessel> it would be funny if it just checked for some qt package...
<dkessel> yay, it did not crash today
<Letozaf_> balloons, https://code.launchpad.net/~nikwen/ubuntu-filemanager-app/zips/+merge/239662  has not got the latest tests, what should I do not to mess things up ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, ohh.. well, he should merge trunk. You can do the same
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok
<Letozaf_> balloons, I understand reading that unzip landed in rtm image and not in devel-proposed, it I launch filemanager in vivid I suppose it's like I am on devel-proposed, right ?
<Letozaf_> it -> if
<Letozaf_> balloons, so to see the changes work I have to launch it on my device with rtm flashed
<dkessel> oh noes.
 * dkessel wishes he had not tried to upgrade his real machine today
 * dkessel watches package upgrade failures rain
<balloons> dkessel, :-( utopic to vivid?
<dkessel> balloons: yup
<dkessel> "triggers form a loop" (or something like that in english).... heh. gonna report that one
<Letozaf_> oops getting late, good night everyone, going to bed :) see you tomorrow
<dkessel> elfy will be proud - so many bugs in one test run
<dkessel> night
#ubuntu-quality 2014-11-21
<robotfuel> elopio: how have you dealt with the location dialog in autopilot tests? do you disable the service when you run or do you click on buttons to enable location service for the app?
<elopio> robotfuel, I didn't dealt with that.
<robotfuel> elopio: ok thanks
<elopio> I think it only affected unity tests
<elopio> Not sure how they fixed it.
<elopio> I would try for location to be disabled or uninstalled for tests that don't involve location.
#ubuntu-quality 2015-11-16
<dkessel> ping aling
<flocculant> who's aling?
<flocculant> :p
<dkessel> oh right. I meant ping balloons :p
<flocculant> :D
<dkessel> btw after i used autopilot3 vis a few times on mousepad, autopilot got really unstable, and it logged some X server related drawing errors. i only got autopilot better after logging out and back on.
<dkessel> other than that and the autopilot-types-in-another-keyboard-layout bug it was fun
<dkessel> at least i got it to write something and to compare the text with an expected result
<flocculant> \o/
<dkessel> anyway, cya the other day. maybe.
#ubuntu-quality 2015-11-17
<DanChapman> dkessel_: hey! sorry been without internet for a few days (it was painful!!). Did you figure out the keyboard input issue?
<pitti> jibel: ça va !
<pitti> jibel: it seems run-ubiquity-test does not know how to set a proxy, is that right? --help or grepping didn't reveal anything
<jibel> pitti, ça va bien et toi?
<jibel> pitti, I don't think it is implemented at all
<pitti> jibel: ça va bien aussi, merci
<pitti> jibel: ok, so I wasn't missing something
<pitti>     -o, --override PATH
<pitti>                     Directory to copy into the target filesystem
<pitti> jibel: ^ is that "target" the instance that runs the live session with ubiquity?
<pitti> I could use that to copy /etc/environment (if it accepts a file as well)
<jibel> pitti, let me check, it's far far away
<pitti> custom-installation/iso-override/ sounds promising, though, although this is initramfs; but perhaps that can copy it further
<pitti> oh, autopilot/ubiquity-autopilot-runner/custom-installation/iso-override/etc/ -- I could just add it there for a first test
<jibel> pitti, override has the same structure than custom-installation and is copied on top of it
<jibel> pitti, so you can either replace files on the iso or the target
<pitti> jibel: I added the proxy vars to autopilot/ubiquity-autopilot-runner/custom-installation/iso-override/etc/environment, testing with that
<jibel> pitti, yes that would work too, otherwise you can create /tmp/custom-installation/iso-override/etc/environment and pass -o /tmp/custom-installation/
<pitti> jibel: ok, understood; that sounds good enough indeed
<pitti> jibel: merci !
<jibel> pitti, de rien!
<pitti> yay, the bzr checkout seems to have worked
<pitti> jibel: is there a trick to set a password for the ubuntu user so that you can ssh into the VM?
<pitti> jibel: it already redirects the ssh port, so I can connect, but password "ubuntu" doesn't work, and ssh doesn't allow empty passwords
<jibel> pitti, you could import your ssh key
<jibel> pitti, write them in the override too
<pitti> jibel: ah, put it into /home/ubuntu/.ssh ?
<jibel> pitti, yes
<pitti> nice idea
<pitti> it seems stuck after "switched to page partman" here
<jibel> if you run locally you can also run with --sdl to see what is happening
<pitti> jibel: it works locally; I'm now running in scalingstack
<jibel> pitti, in scalingstack firewall rules might be a problem depending on the mirror the installer uses
<pitti> jibel: hm, that should be handled by setting the proxy already
<pitti> /var/log/syslog: Nov 17 14:06:41 ubuntu partman:   No matching physical volumes found                                    [98/9150]
<pitti> /var/log/syslog: Nov 17 14:06:41 ubuntu partman:   Reading all physical volumes.  This may take a while...
<pitti> /var/log/syslog: Nov 17 14:06:49 ubuntu ubiquity[4026]: switched to page partman
<pitti> those were the last messages, looks more like it's got some trouble creating and formatting a disk
<pitti> downloading the autopilot debs into the live session works fine
<jibel> pitti, you can start ubiquity with -d if it is not already the case and /var/log/installer/debug will contain more information
<jibel> there is also a flag for that IIRC
<pitti> ah, so there is
<jibel> pitti, is there enough space in the VM to create the disk image?
<pitti> yes, plenty
<jibel> it'd need something like 10GB free
<jibel> k
<pitti> 150 GB
<jibel> it should be enough indeed :)
<dkessel_> DanChapman: mo - the keyboard issue is still present
<DanChapman> dkessel_: seems it's a known issue. bug 1108742 doesn't seem to be a workaround either :-(
<ubot5> bug 1108742 in Autopilot "Exotic keyboard layout results in incorrect characters input" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1108742
<dkessel_> DanChapman: right... "affects me" ;)
<flocculant> heh
<flocculant> not sure that de is all that exotic nowadays :p
<dkessel_> that really does not make it easier for international contributors to write tests
<dkessel> I guess it's a exotic AS any non-US
<flocculant> dkessel: blame balloons
 * balloons sees why he's blamed
<flocculant> don't blame me for that :p
<balloons> ugh, that seems annoying
<balloons> I wonder if there's a simple fix
<dkessel> The most annoying part for me is really the corrupted graphics in Autopilot vis though... with forced reboot
<flocculant> I suspect that autopilot assumes that any keyboard not connected to an Ubuntu install is gtk2 ...
<dkessel> I should file a bug for that graphics bug
<veebers> flocculant, dkessel: Yes please file a bug for that, this is the first I've heard of it :-)
<flocculant> dkessel: so does autopilot only work with en-US settings ?
<veebers> flocculant: that wouldn't surprise me if that's the case, we haven't exactly done extensive testing with it in other locals :-\ *blush*
<flocculant> mmk
<flocculant> veebers: tbh - I'm only interested in as much as xubuntu qa lead - up to now, it's all been a moot point because gtk2
<flocculant> but dkessel is trying for us again :)
<veebers> flocculant: when you say moot because gtk2, that's what's used in xubuntu (please excuse my ignorance :-P)
<flocculant> introspection fail with gtk2 as far as we knew/know - so we stopped even thinking about trying to use autopilot
<dkessel> I am not giving up that easy :) But I really have very limited time lately due to commuting for 3 hours per day now, and many times when things like that happen it really stops me from getting anywhere
<flocculant> dkessel: as you know - anything is better than what we've managed up to now :D
<veebers> dkessel, flocculant: gtk2 is not supported by autopilot unfortunately
<dkessel> veebers: gtk3 is really getting more common in xfce4 lately.
<dkessel> Or Xubuntu, even
<veebers> dkessel: ah good to hear :-)
<dkessel> flocculant: it works with 'de', but only if the tests use some subset of ASCII in Text comparisons
<dkessel> for example, i replaced "this_is_my_text!" with "this is the text" now because that is identical in both Keyboards. Pretty surevthat this won't work with Dvorak or French Layouts though
<flocculant> right
<balloons> veebers, is it not possible to actually fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot/+bug/1108742?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1108742 in Autopilot "Exotic keyboard layout results in incorrect characters input" [Low,Triaged]
<balloons> dkessel, that is one way to avoid it.. only use characters that will be the same
<veebers> balloons: I would have to investigate, I wouldn't know how to do it off the top of my head :-\
<veebers> balloons: At the moment the keyboard stuff is pretty barebones, I'm sure there is a better way to do it. any suggestions or help is much appreciated :-)
<balloons> veebers, ack. I know it's bare-bones, but that maybe you did have insight on how to do it properly as it were
<balloons> *thought
<veebers> balloons: yeah, that's true, I didn't know how to do it properly. I would love to learn how to though :-)
#ubuntu-quality 2015-11-18
<balloons> flocculant, merges look good for ubuntu-manual-tests :-)
<flocculant> balloons: :D
#ubuntu-quality 2015-11-19
<flocculant> balloons: hey - so what's this "new   community   design   which   makes   the   site   easier   to   use,   done   by   other   community  members" for the tracker?
<balloons> flocculant, hey
<balloons> what are you looking at?
<balloons> if it's the GCI stuff; I thought someone could work on knome's design from awhile back
<flocculant> balloons: yea that was what I was looking at - can't remember now what that was tbh, all I know is a whole bunch of tracker bugs are still languishing
<balloons> flocculant, indeed. many would make good gci tasks
<flocculant> balloons: yea I guessed that
<flocculant> would perhaps have looked at mentoring some but rather pointless
<balloons> o?
<balloons> the mentoring is more or less the point of contact
<flocculant> balloons: what would be the point in anyone asking me questions about drupal :)
<balloons> flocculant, heh. If someone takes it on, they should know drupal :-) The mentor would be more about reviewing the work. I suppose your point is still well taken from a lack of technical skill standpoint
<balloons> you wouldn't have to be alone however
<flocculant> anyway nice thought I guess, won't be doing anything though
#ubuntu-quality 2015-11-20
<balloons> ohh my flocculant, what's this? http://162.213.34.238:8080/job/ubiquity_ap-xubuntu_devel_daily-test_custom_install/
<flocculant> \o/
<flocculant> balloons: nice :)
<flocculant> even if it is a fail :p
<dkessel> Yay! \o/
#ubuntu-quality 2017-11-26
<flocculant> balloons: re manual testcase bugs - whole list of 'Test needed' bugs going back almost 5 years, as they are obviously NOT needed, I'm going to clear the bug list up some, unless anyone can think of any reason not too
